# Finalmente! Anche la Francia dice si alle nozze gay!



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Fonte
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._definitivo_a_nozze_gay-57319400/?ref=HRER2-1


*PARIGI *- L'Assemblea nazionale francese ha dato il sì definitivo alla legge sulle nozze e sull'adozione di bambini da parte di coppie dello stesso sesso. La legge è passata con 331 voti a favore e 225 contrari. "È un momento storico" è stato il commento del ministro della Giustizia, Christiane Taubira, che prima della votazione aveva detto che i primi matrimoni potranno essere celebrati già a giugno. "Crediamo che le prime nozze saranno una cosa bella e porteranno un vento di gioia e che coloro i quali oggi vi si oppongono saranno disorientati quando verranno sopraffatti dalla felicità dei neosposi e delle famiglie", ha detto Taubira.
*
LE INCHIESTE* - Così nel mondo la condizione degli omosessuali

*La destra annuncia il ricorso*. Fischi e applausi hanno accolto l'annuncio, mentre poco prima dalla tribuna del pubblico erano stati espulsi alcuni oppositori. L'Ump, il principale partito di opposizione, ha già annunciato che presenterà ricorso davanti alla Corte costituzionale. Il leader dei deputati Christian Jacob ha fatto sapere che il partito lo depositerà stasera o al più tardi domani e l'impugnazione si concentrerà su "alcuni punti procedurali" (e "naturalmente sulla base del provvedimento"), come la paternità, l'adozione, la discriminazione sull'accesso alle origini, i contorni dei principi di legge sulla bioetica e il diritto al lavoro presente nell'articolo 16 del progetto di legge che impedisce ogni sanzione o licenziamento contro un impiegato che, in ragione del suo orientamento sessuale, rifiuti il trasferimento in un Paese che discrimina gli omosessuali.
*
L'articolo 143*. All'interno del pacchetto di misure varato dall'Eliseo sarà il nuovo articolo 143 del codice civile a disciplinare la libertà di unirsi nel sacro vincolo tra persone dello stesso sesso: "Il matrimonio - si legge - è contratto tra due persone di sesso opposto o dello stesso sesso". Le disposizioni che ne derivano, come l'età degli sposi o alcuni impedimenti, rimangono gli stessi della precedente legislazione.

*Proteste in strada.* Secondo gli oppositori alle nozze gay, infatti, la Francia non sarebbe pronta per la legalizzazione delle adozioni da parte di genitori dello stesso sesso e i sondaggi mostrano un Paese spaccato sulla questione. Migliaia gli agenti mobilitati nella zona dell'Assemblea nazionale e lungo la Senna per i timori di proteste e scontri. Centinaia di persone dei movimenti cattolici si sono riversate nelle principali piazze di Parigi per protestare contro l'adozione del disegno di legge. Parallelamente, nel Paese si registrano però anche diversi cortei di sostegno organizzati contro l'omofobia, mentre ieri il presidente socialista dell'Assemblea nazionale, Claude Bartolone, ha ricevuto una busta contenente della polvere da sparo.

*Il 14mo sì*. La Francia è il 14° Paese a rendere legali i matrimoni gay. L'ultimo prima della Francia è stato lo scorso 17 aprile la Nuova Zelanda. Ecco come funziona nel resto del mondo.
*Nuova Zelanda* - Il 17 aprile scorso il parlamento ha approvato la legge sui matrimoni gay, diventando il primo paese dell'Asia-Pacifico a legalizzarli. La legge apre la strada all'adozione. Nel Paese l'omosessualità era stata depenalizzata solo nel 1986.
*Uruguay* - L'11 aprile 2013 è diventato il secondo Paese latinoamericano a permettere le nozze tra omosessuali. La nuova legge prevede l'eliminazione di ogni riferimento al sesso delle persone negli articoli del Codice Civile sul matrimonio.
*Olanda* - È stato il primo Paese, nell'aprile del 2001, ad aprire al matrimonio civile per le coppie gay con stessi diritti e doveri delle coppie etero, tra cui l'adozione.
*Belgio* - Il matrimonio omosessuale è in vigore dal 2003, mentre il via libera alle adozioni gay è arrivato nel 2006.
*Spagna* - Le nozze gay sono in vigore da luglio 2005. E le coppie gay, sposate o no, possono adottare bambini.*
Canada* - La legge sul matrimonio gay è del luglio 2005.
*Sudafrica* - Nel novembre 2006 il Sudafrica è diventato il primo Paese africano a legalizzare le unioni gay attraverso "matrimonio" o "partenariato civile". Le coppie possono anche adottare.
*Norvegia* - Da gennaio 2009 omosessuali ed eterosessuali sono equiparati davanti alla legge in materia di matrimonio, di adozione e di fecondazione assistita.
*Svezia* - Le coppie gay possono sposarsi con matrimonio civile o religioso da maggio 2009. L'adozione era già legale dal 2003.
*Portogallo* - Una legge del 2010 ha abolito il riferimento a "sesso diverso" nella definizione di matrimonio. Ma è esclusa la possibilità di adottare.
*Islanda* - Le nozze gay sono legalizzate dal 2010. Le adozioni sono legali dal 2006.
*Argentina* - Il 15 luglio 2010 l'Argentina è diventato il primo Paese sudamericano ad autorizzare il matrimonio gay e le adozioni da parte di omosessuali.
*Danimarca* - primo Paese al mondo ad aver autorizzato le unioni civili tra omosessuali nel 1989, la Danimarca ha autorizzato nel giugno 2012 le coppie gay a sposarsi davanti alla Chiesa luterana di Stato.
*Messico* - le nozze gay sono possibili sono nella capitale, Città del Messico. 
*Stati Uniti* - solo in 9 Stati e a Washington Dc.
*Germania, Finlandia, Repubblica ceca, Svizzera, Colombia e Irlanda *riconoscono le unioni civili.


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2013)

:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Eh bè, meno male, di sti tempi.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fonte
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._definitivo_a_nozze_gay-57319400/?ref=HRER2-1
> 
> 
> ...


:up:
in Italia, accadrà
nel mese di poi dell'anno di mai


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Gaudium magnum!!!
Adesso si che siete felici......quasi quanto quei poveri bimbetti che verranno dati in adozione a due lesbiche o due sodomiti.
Gia' m0immagino gli altri bambini/ragazzini che li fanno a pezzi all'asilo/a scuola dicendo cose tipo "Tuo papa' ha la figa?Tua mamma ha il cazzo!"
Che bella infanzia passeranno......ma per voi l'importante son sempre i princìpi,ed una volta che questi poveri bimbi vi odieranno per quello che gli tocchera' passare lungo tutta l'infanzia,allora scoprirete l'uovo di colombo (volutamente minuscolo)......v'inventerete un'eccezione alla legge che vieta di incriminare i minori di 14 anni,per il caso in cui si siano macchiati di reato di discriminazione sessuale di genitori adottivi omosessuali altrui.
Bravi.


----------



## Lui (24 Aprile 2013)

*ERETTEO*

ti ho dato un bel verde, sò che il tuo colore preferito è il blu, ma , accontentati. 

sono d'accordo con te in tutto, le nozze gay e le adozione a loro concesse, nel nostro paese. Loro vivono in altri mondi. Hai perfettamente ragione.  A volte sembra che abbiate i paraocchi, tipo somari.


----------



## Flavia (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gaudium magnum!!!
> Adesso si che siete felici......quasi quanto quei poveri bimbetti che verranno dati in adozione a due lesbiche o due sodomiti.
> Gia' m0immagino gli altri bambini/ragazzini che li fanno a pezzi all'asilo/a scuola dicendo cose tipo "Tuo papa' ha la figa?Tua mamma ha il cazzo!"
> Che bella infanzia passeranno......ma per voi l'importante son sempre i princìpi,ed una volta che questi poveri bimbi vi odieranno per quello che gli tocchera' passare lungo tutta l'infanzia,allora scoprirete l'uovo di colombo (volutamente minuscolo)......v'inventerete un'eccezione alla legge che vieta di incriminare i minori di 14 anni,per il caso in cui si siano macchiati di reato di discriminazione sessuale di genitori adottivi omosessuali altrui.
> Bravi.


ammetterai che ci sono moltissimi etero
che sono genitori solo all'anagrafe
e che hanno figli con una vita
tutt'altro che idilliaca


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti ho dato un bel verde, sò che il tuo colore preferito è il blu, ma , accontentati.
> 
> sono d'accordo con te in tutto, le nozze gay e le adozione a loro concesse, nel nostro paese. Loro vivono in altri mondi. Hai perfettamente ragione.  A volte sembra che abbiate i paraocchi, tipo somari.


Sentitamente ringrazio.


----------



## Eretteo (24 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ammetterai che ci sono moltissimi etero
> che sono genitori solo all'anagrafe
> e che hanno figli con una vita
> tutt'altro che idilliaca


E un'altra questione.
Un bambino ha diritto ad avere una famiglia normale,come tutti gli altri che non sono stati cosi' sfortunati da essere abbandonati od orfani.
Ed una famiglia normale sono una mamma ed un papa',che io sappia.
Che poi in natura sia possibile figliare altre in altre configurazioni,mutare sesso o procreare senza partner,non si discute.
Ma fino ad oggi,per la razza umana servono un maschio ed una femmina.
A meno che in qualche assemblea di partito non siano giunti a sperimentazioni piu' avanzate.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2013)

Sono assolutamente d'accordo alle nozze gay
Sull'adozione dei figli però ho grandi riserve


----------



## Lui (24 Aprile 2013)

sulle nozze gay, sono cazzi loro. Ma se l'italia fa un caso da TG perchè un noto personaggio televisivo era in compagnie trans, figuriamoci il resto. Smettiamola con questa falsa libertà ideologica e di costume. Siamo seri.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gaudium magnum!!!
> Adesso si che siete felici......quasi quanto quei poveri bimbetti che verranno dati in adozione a due lesbiche o due sodomiti.
> *Gia' m0immagino gli altri bambini/ragazzini che li fanno a pezzi all'asilo/a scuola dicendo cose tipo "Tuo papa' ha la figa?Tua mamma ha il cazzo!"*
> Che bella infanzia passeranno......ma per voi l'importante son sempre i princìpi,ed una volta che questi poveri bimbi vi odieranno per quello che gli tocchera' passare lungo tutta l'infanzia,allora scoprirete l'uovo di colombo (volutamente minuscolo)......v'inventerete un'eccezione alla legge che vieta di incriminare i minori di 14 anni,per il caso in cui si siano macchiati di reato di discriminazione sessuale di genitori adottivi omosessuali altrui.
> Bravi.


finchè non ci evolviamo sarà così infatti.
Finchè verranno educati a dogmi e non al rispetto niente di più facile.
Hai colto il punto del grettismo italiano.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> finchè non ci evolviamo sarà così infatti.
> Finchè verranno educati a dogmi e non al rispetto niente di più facile.
> Hai colto il punto del grettismo italiano.


Ma non è "italiano".


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è "italiano".


hai ragione.

ma che è?
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Comunque, giusto per...
Non ci sono evidenze scientifiche, solo la personale sensibilità o insensibilità di ognuno.
E dei "preconcetti" o non, basati sul nostro vissuto e la nostra educazione o pseudo.


fonte, a caso, http://magazine.paginemediche.it/it...38_adozioni-da-parte-di-coppie-gay.aspx?c1=80

[h=2]Adozioni da parte di coppie gay[/h]*





Come cresce un bambino insieme a due genitori omosessuali?* Crescere con due genitori omosessuali può compromettere lo sviluppo psicologico e sessuale del bambino?
La domanda continua a rimbalzare negli ultimi tempi sui media nazionali ed internazionali e numerosi scienziati stanno cercando di approfondire la questione. In Italia l’*adozione di un bambino da parte delle coppie gay *non è consentita, tuttavia ha fatto scalpore qualche settimana fa la decisione della Corte di Cassazione che ha rigettato il ricorso di un uomo che chiedeva l’affidamento del proprio figlio e ha confermato la decisione della Corte d’Appello di affidare il bambino alla madre, che oggi convive con la propria compagna.
Nella sentenza della Prima sezione civile si legge che “_si dà per scontato ciò che invece è da dimostrare, ossia la dannosità di quel contesto familiare per il bambino, che comunque correttamente la Corte d'appello ha preteso fosse specificamente argomentata_”.
Insomma, spiegano i giudici, un bambino può crescere in modo sereno ed equilibrato anche in una famiglia incentrata su una coppia di *genitori omosessuali* e finora nessuno studio ha dimostrato il contrario. E’ proprio così?
A condurre il più ampio studio sull’argomento (quasi tremila persone esaminate di età compresa tra i 18 e i 39 anni) è stato qualche tempo fa il sociologo dell’Università del Texas, Mark Regnerus, che concluse che i *bambini cresciuti in contesti familiari gay*sarebbero maggiormente esposti al rischio di tradimento, disagio psicologico, suicidio e disoccupazione.
Ma i risultati dello studio sono stati contestati da centinaia di psichiatri, professori e associazioni mediche nordamericane che hanno accusato Regnerus di aver selezionato solo persone cresciute in contesti familiari e sociali a rischio o persone che avevano risposto sì alla domanda “_tuo padre o tua madre hanno avuto almeno un rapporto sessuale gay?_”.
Insomma, i detrattori precisano che lo studio non prende in esame persone cresciute con coppie gay di lungo corso, stabili e serene, e quindi i risultati non possono dirsi definitivi. Lo stesso Regnerus poco tempo fa ha ammesso che il suo studio non è perfetto e se potesse lo ripeterebbe apportando seri cambiamenti metodologici.






Ma *cosa ne pensano gli psicologi?* I pareri non sono univoci, proprio come le ricerche scientifiche. L’Associazione Italiana di Psicologia ha ricordato che “_le affermazioni secondo cui i bambini, per crescere bene, avrebbero bisogno di una madre e di un padre, non trovano riscontro nella ricerca internazionale. Infatti i risultati delle ricerche psicologiche hanno da tempo documentato come il benessere psico¬sociale dei membri dei gruppi familiari non sia tanto legato alla forma che il gruppo assume, quanto alla qualità dei processi e delle dinamiche relazionali che si attuano al suo interno_”.
E Mauro Grimoldi, presidente dell'Ordine degli psicologi della Lombardia, ha dichiarato che ciò che è importante per il bambino è avere una coppia di genitori piuttosto che nessuno, indipendentemente dall’orientamento sessuale. *Si tratta di opinioni, ma, precisano gli psicologi, non esistono oggi evidenze scientifiche che confermino il contrario.*


----------



## Lui (24 Aprile 2013)

tebe non sono i genitori gay ad essere nel torto, è la ns mentalità e quella dei nostri figli e quella che per secoli ci ha inculcato i genitori maschio-femmina.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> ma che è?
> :unhappy:


Cosa?


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tebe non sono i genitori gay ad essere nel torto, è la ns mentalità e quella dei nostri figli e quella che per secoli ci ha inculcato i genitori maschio-femmina.


infatti è quello che dico.

Ma sono cose che si superano con la ricerca, con la sensibilità, con il leggere, con l'evolversi.
E finchè viviamo nel nostro piccolo stagno melmoso, la bellezza del prossimo non la vedremo mai.

Siamo un popolo che ha paura di tutto.
Paura del testamento biologico, paura dell'aborto, paura dei gay, paura. Di. Tutto. Ciò. Che è. Diverso.
Ma diverso da che?
Da quello che ci hanno insegnato e inculcato?
Sta a noi andare oltre.

Lo stagno puzza.
In un paese dove i diritti civili sono diversi, non è un paese che si evolve.
E mostra quello che è.
Basta accendere la tv e vedere ciò che eretteo ha scritto.
Ma è una conseguenza del calpestio continuo di alcuni diritti che dovrebbero essere impliciti.

e accettare pedestremente ciò che ci hanno insegnato, se non lo riteniamo giusto, è da stupidi


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Gaudium magnum!!!
> Adesso si che siete felici......quasi quanto quei poveri bimbetti che verranno dati in adozione a due lesbiche o due sodomiti.
> Gia' m0immagino gli altri bambini/ragazzini che li fanno a pezzi all'asilo/a scuola dicendo cose tipo "Tuo papa' ha la figa?Tua mamma ha il cazzo!"
> Che bella infanzia passeranno......ma per voi l'importante son sempre i princìpi,ed una volta che questi poveri bimbi vi odieranno per quello che gli tocchera' passare lungo tutta l'infanzia,allora scoprirete l'uovo di colombo (volutamente minuscolo)......v'inventerete un'eccezione alla legge che vieta di incriminare i minori di 14 anni,per il caso in cui si siano macchiati di reato di discriminazione sessuale di genitori adottivi omosessuali altrui.
> Bravi.


Quoto 
non perchè sono a sfavore dei matrimoni gay ....
anzi credo che due persone abbiano il diritto di tutelarsi ....visto che il matrimonio 
l'ho considero più come una tutela burocratica che come un gesto di infinito amore...
Ma perchè ancora sono decisamente  a  svavore di  genitorialità omosessuale ...
sarà sicuramente un mio limite...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque, giusto per...
> Non ci sono evidenze scientifiche, solo la personale sensibilità o insensibilità di ognuno.
> E dei "preconcetti" o non, basati sul nostro vissuto e la nostra educazione o pseudo.
> 
> ...



si si 
tutto giusto ...
però c'è ancora chi si uccide perchè preso in giro dai compagni che lo definoscpono gay...
Ci sono ancora bembini che risentono di essere inferiori perchè più "poveri" ...
ci sono ancora bambino presi in giro per essere "diversi"
e questo indubbiamente è colpa nostra ...
Quindi in primis dovremmo essere noi a cambiare prospettive non sbattere questi innocenti in un mondo che ancoira
non è preparato ai cambiamenti...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si si
> tutto giusto ...
> però c'è ancora chi si uccide perchè preso in giro dai compagni che lo definoscpono gay...
> Ci sono ancora bembini che risentono di essere inferiori perchè più "poveri" ...
> ...


finchè ce lo continuiamo a ripetere e a non fare nulla per cambiarlo, anche nel nostro piccolo.
Si. Niente cambierà e noi saremo sempre più isolati.
Già solo il fatto che in politica si parli di società civile, mettendo l'accento sul  civile, la dice lunga.
E mi ha lasciato basita.

e se siamo pronti o no al cambiamento non me lo deve dire un cumulo di politici.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti è quello che dico.
> 
> Ma sono cose che si superano con la ricerca, con la sensibilità, con il leggere, con l'evolversi.
> E finchè viviamo nel nostro piccolo stagno melmoso, la bellezza del prossimo non la vedremo mai.
> ...



Ma dove la vedi tutta stà paura?
io vedo solo gente che non è daccordo e potrà avere i suoi buoni motivi credo o no?
 non perchè non sa andare oltre...
 ci sono anche quelli 
Poi ci sono anche quelli che non vanno oltre ma almeno per quanto riguarda le persone che ho conosciuto 
sono in minime parte...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dove la vedi tutta stà paura?
> *io vedo solo gente che non è daccordo* e potrà avere i suoi buoni motivi credo o no?
> non perchè non sa andare oltre...
> ci sono anche quelli
> ...


e va bene.
ma quando devo fare un aborto e il suo disaccordo mi costringe a mille maratone oltre a quelle emotive che devo fare, non è più non essere d'accordo. E' una azione di forza contro la mia persona che sento coercitiva.
Quando il disaccordo mi impedisce di lasciare scritto che non voglio stare in un letto come Eluana Englaro è un disaccordo coercitivo che mi piega al "tuo" pensiero.
Quando io coppia, non posso fare una fecondazione eterologa perchè tu che non sei d'accordo mi rompi il cazzo con mille pistamenti mentali, di fatto mi impedisci di vivere la mia maternità, tu che non sei d'accordo (non tu. Chi non è in accordo).
E in più,dDi fatto tu che non sei d'accordo, mi costringi anche ad un aborto, per non poter fare un analisi pre impianto ad un grumo di cellule.


Potrei continuare ore.
Beata te che ne conosci in minima parte.
Ma sono la maggioranza evidentemente se no le cose andrebbero un pò diversamente, almeno per gli esempi sopra.
E meno male che c'è la corte europea che aggiusta il tiro su tante cose.

Riassumendo. Il disaccordo va bene, deve esserci.
Ma non questo disaccordo.

per me.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> finchè ce lo continuiamo a ripetere e a non fare nulla per cambiarlo, anche nel nostro piccolo.
> Si. Niente cambierà e noi saremo sempre più isolati.
> Già solo il fatto che in politica si parli di società civile, mettendo l'accento sul  civile, la dice lunga.
> E mi ha lasciato basita.
> ...



Allora portiamo un attimo il discorso ,che non c'entra niente con questo 3D,
sul fatto di genitori "anziani" ti sembra "apertura" pensare che un genitore "anziano" 
non riesca a far fronte a tutte le cose che necessita un bambino?
che un bambino possa essere preso in giro perchè invece di una mamma e un papa ha due nonni?
Cosa faccio, nel mio piccolo vado avanti con le mie idee ...
Vado avandio con le mie idee che per me siamo tutti uguali uomini donne gay e quant'altro e tutti dovremmo avere pari diritti di scelta su cosa fare per il nostro benessere...
E ti parlo dapersona che da piccola era presa in giro alle elementari solo perchè ero l'unica ad avere gli occhiali
"luna quattrocchi" ,che a oggi mi fa ridere ma allora ci stavo davvero male ...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora portiamo un attimo il discorso ,che non c'entra niente con questo 3D,
> sul fatto di genitori "anziani" ti sembra "apertura" pensare che un genitore "anziano"
> non riesca a far fronte a tutte le cose che necessita un bambino?
> che un bambino possa essere preso in giro perchè invece di una mamma e un papa ha due nonni?
> ...



Ma non c'è una legge che ti impedisce di diventare genitore in tarda età
Il mio (generale) non essere d'accordo non impedisce a te di fare ciò che credi meglio per te


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e va bene.
> ma quando devo fare un aborto e il suo disaccordo mi costringe a mille maratone oltre a quelle emotive che devo fare, non è più non essere d'accordo. E' una azione di forza contro la mia persona che sento coercitiva.
> Quando il disaccordo mi impedisce di lasciare scritto che non voglio stare in un letto come Eluana Englaro è un disaccordo coercitivo che mi piega al "tuo" pensiero.
> Quando io coppia, non posso fare una fecondazione eterologa perchè tu che non sei d'accordo mi rompi il cazzo con mille pistamenti mentali, di fatto mi impedisci di vivere la mia maternità, tu che non sei d'accordo (non tu. Chi non è in accordo).
> ...



In questi giorni leggendo il forum mi sono accorta di vivere in un mondo a sè...
non prorpiamente nel personale ma sociale ...
rifletterò


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non c'è una legge che ti impedisce di diventare genitore in tarda età
> Il mio (generale) non essere d'accordo non impedisce a te di fare ciò che credi meglio per te



Non è che una legge ti renda immune 
dalla" cattiveria "che ancora c'è in alcune mentalità...(e con questo non voglio dire che tu sia cattiva)
e non tanto per me che sono adulta ma per i bambini che poi subiscono queste cattiverie ...

Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è che una legge ti renda immune
> dalla" cattiveria "che ancora c'è in alcune mentalità...(e con questo non voglio dire che tu sia cattiva)
> e non tanto per me che sono adulta ma per i bambini che poi subiscono queste cattiverie ...
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegata


Si e su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo
Però se tu "superi" la cattiveria puoi procreare quando vuoi
Se un gay supera la cattiveria non può comunque sposarsi. E questa differenza è fondamentale per me


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si e su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo
> Però se tu "superi" la cattiveria puoi procreare quando vuoi
> Se un gay supera la cattiveria non può comunque sposarsi. E questa differenza è fondamentale per me



ti sei spigata 
ho capito...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Allora portiamo un attimo il discorso ,che non c'entra niente con questo 3D,
> sul fatto di genitori "anziani" ti sembra "apertura" pensare che un genitore "anziano"
> non riesca a far fronte a tutte le cose che necessita un bambino?
> che un bambino possa essere preso in giro perchè invece di una mamma e un papa ha due nonni?
> ...


Ma tu puoi diventare mamma anche a 80 anni, biologia e scienza lo permettano, perchè non c'è nessuna legge degli uomini che ti mette la data di scadenza sulla maternità.
Nessun veto dallo stato.
Qui certo che puoi essere in disaccordo e fottertene.
Ma il resto è legiferato.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

farfi ha riassunto benissimo.

Grazie


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo alle nozze gay
> Sull'adozione dei figli però ho grandi riserve


rispondi tu per me 
avrei detto la medesima cosa :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi diventare mamma anche a 80 anni, biologia e scienza lo permettano, perchè non c'è nessuna legge degli uomini che ti mette la data di scadenza sulla maternità.
> Nessun veto dallo stato.
> Qui certo che puoi essere in disaccordo e fottertene.
> Ma il resto è legiferato.



questo punto l'ho capito e concordo ...
il mio discorso era più riferito alle aperture mentali...e sulla tutela di un bambino
incaso di genitori gay...
Nel senso che oltre a  fare leggi dovremmo essere tutti più disposti ad accettare" la diversità "...
POi come già detto non sono contro a questi matrimoni ma alla genitorialità di tali coppie 
non perchè non credo in grado di fare i genitori ma per un fatto di mentalita sociale ...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> questo punto l'ho capito e concordo ...
> il mio discorso era più riferito alle aperture mentali...e sulla tutela di un bambino
> incaso di genitori gay...
> Nel senso che oltre a  fare leggi dovremmo essere tutti più disposti ad accettare" la diversità "...
> ...


e ti sembra giusto che questa sedicente mentalità sociale provochi delle disparità così stupide e grette?
Provochi lo stigma di avere genitori gay?

Non lo capisco e non mi arrendo a questo.
Sempre nel mio piccolo.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ti sembra giusto che questa sedicente mentalità sociale provochi delle disparità così stupide e grette?
> Provochi lo stigma di avere genitori gay?
> 
> Non lo capisco e non mi arrendo a questo.
> Sempre nel mio piccolo.


io non mio piccolo non so che fare...
non mi sembra giusto ma non so che fare...
mi limito ad accogliere senza giudicare gente che si 
allontana dalla società isolandosi nei nostri paesini 
dove per il momento rispetto ad una città si vive abbastanza bene ...
dove paesini disabitati a oggi si stanno di nuovo 
popolando e la piccola popolazione è formata da "diversi"
che si creano il loro piccolo micromondo ...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi diventare mamma anche a 80 anni, biologia e scienza lo permettano, perchè non c'è nessuna legge degli uomini che ti mette la data di scadenza sulla maternità.
> Nessun veto dallo stato.
> Qui certo che puoi essere in disaccordo e fottertene.
> Ma il resto è legiferato.


Si, ma introdurre una norma di legge che vieti una cosa di per sè assurda (tipo "è vietato buttarsi dal balcone") non vuol dir nulla. Il punto è quando si vuol far passare per "progresso" norme che legittimano, appunto, assurdità.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo alle nozze gay
> Sull'adozione dei figli però ho grandi riserve


concordo


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma introdurre una norma di legge che vieti una cosa di per sè assurda (tipo "è vietato buttarsi dal balcone") non vuol dir nulla. Il punto è quando si vuol far passare *per "progresso" norme che legittimano, appunto, assurdità.*



certo.
ma non vedo nessuna assurdità nella legge francese  appena passata.

Tu si?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo.
> ma non vedo nessuna assurdità nella legge francese appena passata.
> 
> Tu si?


Non particolarmente. Sull'adozione ho tutt'altra opinione, però.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Fonte
> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._definitivo_a_nozze_gay-57319400/?ref=HRER2-1
> 
> 
> ...


Le nozze tra gay è un traguardo evolutivo con i pro e i contro, come in tutto.

L'adozione di un bambino è ancora un traguardo irraggiungibile per il benessere dei bambini adottati. saranno costoro che pagheranno lo scotto e daranno la gioia a chi per loro nel futuro prossimo.


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

QUOTO ... Tebe!


Non è attuale ... ma un articolo su famiglie gay con figli in Italia ... 

http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/126414/figli-di-coppie-gay-lo-scandalo-che-non-ce/



sienne


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Tebe!
> 
> ...



bell'articolo.
E sul neretto...
:scared:



:smile:


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bell'articolo.
> E sul neretto...
> :scared:
> 
> ...



Ciao,

oiboh ... quale neretto ...  ... 


devo fare attenzione? ... "ancora, non ho paura ... ma sto all'erta" 

(di cosa parli? ... heheheh ...)


sienne


----------



## Tebe (26 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> oiboh ... quale neretto ...  ...
> 
> ...



Il neretto era il QUOTO che avevi scritto.
Devo averlo cancellato invece di evidenziarlo!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo alle nozze gay
> Sull'adozione dei figli però ho grandi riserve


sono indifferente di fronte alle nozze (in genere), ma *sono assolutamente contrario alle adozioni di coppie dello stesso sesso* (non contrario, ma con riserve, alle adozioni di single).

ne abbiamo già parlato. genitore 1 e genitore 2. ma dove mai?! nelle scuole, questi bambini, poi al lavoro, questi ragazzi, vivono straziati in mille pezzettini dai mille aspetti di una società di parte. e la società non si cambia! è nella natura dei mammi(f/v)eri che vi sia una femmina da fare mamma e un maschio da fare babbo alla prole che nasce. non si chiamano genitore 1 e genitore 2, neanche per scherzo!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sono indifferente di fronte alle nozze (in genere), ma *sono assolutamente contrario alle adozioni di coppie dello stesso sesso* (non contrario, ma con riserve, alle adozioni di single).
> 
> ne abbiamo già parlato. genitore 1 e genitore 2. ma dove mai?! nelle scuole, questi bambini, poi al lavoro, questi ragazzi, vivono straziati in mille pezzettini dai mille aspetti di una società di parte. e la società non si cambia! è nella natura dei mammi(f/v)eri che vi sia una femmina da fare mamma e un maschio da fare babbo alla prole che nasce. non si chiamano genitore 1 e genitore 2, neanche per scherzo!


In Italia finirà così:
Una volta che i gay otterranno il diritto a contrarre matrimonio...
Lo stato il giorno dopo partirà con la coniugatax...

La tassa per tutti gli sposati...etero e gay...

E nessuno vorrà più sposarsi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2013)

parlando di adozioni non penso che avere delle riserve sia stupido e gretto.
occorre innanzi tutto avere ben chiaro il fatto che si deve partire dalla vera piorità che è il benessere psicofisico del bambino e non un'esigenza del'adulto gay o etero che sia.
le mie perplessità non sono tanto per il tipo di apertura sociale (fosse così penserei  fosse giusto battersi ognuno nel nostro piccolo come si deve fare per i cambiamenti che auspichiamo) quanto (ne avevo già parlato ) dell'importanza deiruoli genitoriali per l'equilibrio di un essere umano in crescita.
mamma e papa' non rappresentano la stessa cosa e entrambi sono importanti per quello che al bambino arriva.
è chiaro che si parla sempre in linea teorica ed ideale sapendo che ci saranno pessimi genitori etero e possibili ottimi genitori gay.
ma rimane il fatto che la coda delle famiglie in attesa di adottare un bambino è lunga e che le scorciatoie usate con uteri in affitto e altro sembrano più lo specchio dell'egoismo e della presunzione umana.per tanti gay famosi spesso sembra l'ultimo capriccio che rimaneva da soddisfare .
qui la chiesa non c'entra proprio nulla; è un fatto biologico , un ostacolo come può essere quello dell'età e del single.
se ci si mette a tavolino e si sceglie il meglio in linea teorica questo è...


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2013)

poi ogni caso particolare poi va esaminato singolarmente e valutato sempre secondo la priorità unica del benessere del bambino


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2013)

Adottare è difficilissimo. Chi chiede l'idoneità all'adozione deve affrontare un iter lungo e complesso che comprende anche molte valutazioni psicologiche. Non tutte le coppie etero riescono a "passare l'esame" o si scoraggiano durante il percorso. Non so chi possa immaginare un futuro con bambini affidati con leggerezza a coppie gay. Penso anche che la maggior parte delle coppie senza figli, etero o gay, non abbia alcun interesse ad adottare. Certamente esiste la possibilità di avere figli propri con tecniche che non sono legali in Italia e una diversa legislazione dovrebbe consentire l'adozione al membro della coppia che non risulta genitore biologico. Credo che sostenere l'adozione gay senza spiegare queste cose favorisca i timori (razionali, retrivi e no, e irrazionali) infondati.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Adottare è difficilissimo. Chi chiede l'idoneità all'adozione deve affrontare un iter lungo e complesso che comprende anche molte valutazioni psicologiche. Non tutte le coppie etero riescono a "passare l'esame" o si scoraggiano durante il percorso. Non so chi possa immaginare un futuro con bambini affidati con leggerezza a coppie gay*. Penso anche che la maggior parte delle coppie senza figli, etero o gay, non abbia alcun interesse ad adottare. Certamente esiste la possibilità di avere figli propri con tecniche che non sono legali in Italia e una diversa legislazione dovrebbe consentire l'adozione al membro della coppia che non risulta genitore biologico. Credo che sostenere l'adozione gay senza spiegare queste cose favorisca i timori (razionali, retrivi e no, e irrazionali) infondati.


sì, hai ragione. 
in effetti è una discussione che rimane sterilmente  ideologica


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e va bene.
> ma quando devo fare un aborto e il suo disaccordo mi costringe a mille maratone oltre a quelle emotive che devo fare, non è più non essere d'accordo. E' una azione di forza contro la mia persona che sento coercitiva.
> Quando il disaccordo mi impedisce di lasciare scritto che non voglio stare in un letto come Eluana Englaro è un disaccordo coercitivo che mi piega al "tuo" pensiero.
> Quando io coppia, non posso fare una fecondazione eterologa perchè tu che non sei d'accordo mi rompi il cazzo con mille pistamenti mentali, di fatto mi impedisci di vivere la mia maternità, tu che non sei d'accordo (non tu. Chi non è in accordo).
> ...



VERDE!!!:up:


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> QUOTO ... Tebe!
> 
> ...


che bell'articolo....grazie x averlo postato


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

*TEBE...scusa...*



Alessandra ha detto:


> VERDE!!!:up:


sono un bel po' stordita....volevo darti un verde perche mi era piaciuto il tuo intervento e per sbaglio ho selezionato la seconda opzione (rosso)...si vede che non uso mai le approvazioni....


scusami tanto


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> sono un bel po' stordita....volevo darti un verde perche mi era piaciuto il tuo intervento e per sbaglio ho selezionato la seconda opzione (rosso)...si vede che non uso mai le approvazioni....
> 
> 
> scusami tanto





ogni tanto un bel rosso in quella prateria verdona che mi ritrovo smorza un po'


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Aprile 2013)

Assolutamente sì alle nozze gay.

Anche io, non solo perplessa ma addirittura contraria, ora alle adozioni gay.

Per un mix.
Perchè i bambini sarebbero torturati da coetanei e adulti, sigh.
Perchè madre e padre sono figure diverse, complementari, e necessarie entrambe. (rimane che sì, meglio due ottimi genitori gay che due pessimi etero)

Plaudo alla decisione che ha lasciato il figlio con la madre e la compagna, tanto per dire.


----------



## Alessandra (27 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ogni tanto un bel rosso in quella prateria verdona che mi ritrovo smorza un po'



...un papavero!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> finchè non ci evolviamo sarà così infatti.
> Finchè verranno educati a dogmi e non al rispetto niente di più facile.
> Hai colto il punto del grettismo italiano.


Non e' questione di grettismo,e' questione che i bambini vedono le cose come sono,senza il paraocchi di doversi far belli per seguire la tendenza di partito.
Per loro e' naturale che una famiglia sia una mamma ed un papa',coi loro figli.
Non e' naturale che ci siano genitore uno e genitore due,che possono essere due donne che si leccan la figa,o due uomini che s'inculano.
Lo capiscono da soli che e' un'aberrazione,senza insegnarglielo.
Che poi a certa gente non stia bene,pazienza.
Ma finche' due lesbiche o due culattoni non riusciranno a fare figli autonomamente,cosi' e'.
E non e' giusto affidargli figli altrui che cresceranno infelici nel momento in cui dovranno rapportarsi con gli altri,solo perche' cosi' si fan felici le ciucciasorche e i piglianculo,ed i loro aficionados.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' questione di grettismo,e' questione che i bambini vedono le cose come sono,senza il paraocchi di doversi far belli per seguire la tendenza di partito.
> Per loro e' naturale che una famiglia sia una mamma ed un papa',coi loro figli.
> Non e' naturale che ci siano genitore uno e genitore due,che possono essere due donne che si leccan la figa,o due uomini che s'inculano.
> *Lo capiscono da soli che e' un'aberrazione,*senza insegnarglielo.
> ...



no. Perchè è un aberrazione solo per gente come te. Che è sempre meno.

Grazie a Dio.


----------



## Eretteo (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. Perchè è un aberrazione solo per gente come te. Che è sempre meno.
> 
> Grazie a Dio.


Le ragazzine hanno l'invidia del pene,non della brogna.
I ragazzetti guardano le loro compagne di banco sotto la gonna,non i culi pelosi dei coetanei.
I chiappettoni ci son sempre stati e sempre ci saranno,certo come in tutte le categorie ci son le cime e le fogne.
E se c'e' un modo per estinguersi,e' aspettare di essere in eta' da esodate e mettersi con un terrone che non tromba.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Le ragazzine hanno l'invidia del pene,non della brogna.
> I ragazzetti guardano le loro compagne di banco sotto la gonna,non i culi pelosi dei coetanei.
> I chiappettoni ci son sempre stati e sempre ci saranno,certo come in tutte le categorie ci son le cime e le fogne.
> E se c'e' un modo per estinguersi,e' aspettare di essere in eta' da esodate e mettersi con un terrone che non tromba.



Madonna. Santa.

Cristo si è fermato ad Eboli.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna. Santa.
> 
> Cristo si è fermato ad Eboli.


E gli venne un Embolo...
Entrò nel tempio e sfaciò tutto...
Infatti quella volta
si era fatto intortare dal diavolo che gli aveva detto che lo avrebbe fatto dominare il mondo.
E il mondo che Satana consegnò al cristo si chiamava Eboli.


----------



## free (1 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' questione di grettismo,e' questione che i bambini vedono le cose come sono,senza il paraocchi di doversi far belli per seguire la tendenza di partito.
> Per loro e' naturale che una famiglia sia una mamma ed un papa',coi loro figli.
> Non e' naturale che ci siano genitore uno e genitore due,che possono essere due donne che si leccan la figa,o due uomini che s'inculano.
> Lo capiscono da soli che e' un'aberrazione,senza insegnarglielo.
> ...



infatti, i bambini che sono generalmente di una cattiveria avulsa dai condizionamenti che abbiamo noi adulti, si prendono ferocemente in giro anche solo in caso di genitori separati, o defunti, o se si avvedono che un bambino è stato adottato, o se ha difetti fisici o di linguaggio, a volte addirittura per gli occhiali, per il peso eccessivo, e via così...a te ad es. ti taglierebbero volentieri  le gomme della carrozzina


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti, i bambini che sono generalmente di una cattiveria avulsa dai condizionamenti che abbiamo noi adulti, si prendono ferocemente in giro anche solo in caso di genitori separati, o defunti, o se si avvedono che un bambino è stato adottato, o se ha difetti fisici o di linguaggio, a volte addirittura per gli occhiali, per il peso eccessivo, e via così...a te ad es. ti taglierebbero volentieri  le gomme della carrozzina



io pensavo che fosse una leggenda urbana.
Quella del bambino che gioca con un altro ragazzino di colore, poi chiede alla maestra/genitore come si chiama "quello lì, quello con la maglietta rossa".

Bene, mia figlia ha fatto la stessa identica cosa. Gioca con una bimba di colore, e dopo mi fa "simpatica quella bimba coi ricciolini".

Verissimo che i bambini prendono in giro anche ferocemente il diverso.
Ma la percezione del diverso non è innata. Quella gliela diamo noi. Anche solo con due parole a voce bassa, come se si parlasse di chissà che cose oscure... "sai, i genitori di Rachele.." "Sssst! Non davanti alla bambina!"

Per il punto delle adozioni gay, quello è un altro discorso. Siamo troppo indietro con la società perchè sia in generale una scelta priva di conseguenze per i bambini.
Darei in adozione a gay nel momento in cui la società lo accettasse, e nel momento in cui non ci fossero altre scelte, perchè sono davvero convinta che due figure diverse siano importanti per la crescita.
Ma ci son troppe coppie etero (decenti) che aspettano una adozione.

Mi spiace per gli omosessuali, ma se la scelta fosse solo mia, con queste condizioni, dovrebbero aspettare davvero molto, moltissimo tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

"Hai pensato a quel che dirà la gente?" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRr2JBgcX3E


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io pensavo che fosse una leggenda urbana.
> Quella del bambino che gioca con un altro ragazzino di colore, poi chiede alla maestra/genitore come si chiama "quello lì, quello con la maglietta rossa".
> 
> Bene, mia figlia ha fatto la stessa identica cosa. Gioca con una bimba di colore, e dopo mi fa "simpatica quella bimba coi ricciolini".
> ...



invece di solito è innata, o meglio, deriva dallo scoprire che tra tanti bambini "uguali" ce ne è anche qualcuno "diverso"
nessuno dei bambini vorrebbe far parte della categoria dei "diversi", a meno che non abbiano dei genitori che li accompagnino e sostengano in questo cammino, che è più difficile dell'uniformità


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece di solito è innata, o meglio, deriva dallo scoprire che tra tanti bambini "uguali" ce ne è anche qualcuno "diverso"
> nessuno dei bambini vorrebbe far parte della categoria dei "diversi", a meno che non abbiano dei genitori che li accompagnino e sostengano in questo cammino, che è più difficile dell'uniformità


Eppure, io vedo il contrario.

Quando mia figlia ha manifestato di riconoscere che ci sono persone di colore ("mamma, hai visto come è scuro quel signore?") le ho spiegato che sì, ci sono persone con la pelle scura, chiara, coi capelli biondi, rossi, castani, col naso grosso bassi alti etc.

Ho fatto rientrare le differenze razziali tra le più vaste differenze morfologiche. E lei non le percepisce come diversità ma come varietà.

Non diversità ma varietà. Questo secondo me è il punto. 
Perchè altrettanto non ci sono gli "uguali" e ognuno è "diverso" e unico.
Tutti uguali e tutti diversi. Tutti uguali dentro il cuore, tutti diversi fuori.
(cavolo quanto mi è stato utile per spiegare questo concetto a Fra il film di Tarzan, quando la madre orango gli fa sentire i battiti del cuore e dice "vedi? Siamo uguali")
E questo glielo diamo NOI.


Non ci sono bambini naturalmente razzisti. Non ci sono bambini naturalmente leghisti, o naturalmente comunisti, o naturalmente omofobici.
Di quesot me ne sono convinta parlando anche con tante altre mamme.


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eppure, io vedo il contrario.
> 
> Quando mia figlia ha manifestato di riconoscere che ci sono persone di colore ("mamma, hai visto come è scuro quel signore?") le ho spiegato che sì, ci sono persone con la pelle scura, chiara, coi capelli biondi, rossi, castani, col naso grosso bassi alti etc.
> 
> ...


ma io non avevo dubbi che tutti i figli di x, y, z, siano degli angioletti scesi dal cielo!:mrgreen:
rimane il fatto che esiste il bullismo e i suicidi in tenera età...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non avevo dubbi che tutti i figli di x, y, z, siano degli angioletti scesi dal cielo!:mrgreen:
> rimane il fatto che esiste il bullismo e i suicidi in tenera età...



Io invece non ho dubbi che ci siano bambini addirittura antipatici.

E il bullismo esiste eccome.
Ma non credo che sia innato.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiarisco.

La paura del diverso è innata.
La percezione di cosa è diverso NO.


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Io invece non ho dubbi che ci siano bambini addirittura antipatici.*
> 
> E il bullismo esiste eccome.
> Ma non credo che sia innato.



i genitori gli hanno insegnato anche ad essere antipatici?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> i genitori gli hanno insegnato anche ad essere antipatici?



Ci sto ancora pensando :mrgreen:


Mi spiace ammetterlo, ma conosco un paio di bambini che mi stanno sommamente antipatici... proprio a pelle! Non lo credevo possibile eppure... (e adoro i genitori)


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sto ancora pensando :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Mi spiace ammetterlo,* ma conosco un paio di bambini che mi stanno sommamente antipatici.*.. proprio a pelle! Non lo credevo possibile eppure... (e adoro i genitori)



sacrilegio!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti, i bambini che sono generalmente di una cattiveria avulsa dai condizionamenti che abbiamo noi adulti, si prendono ferocemente in giro anche solo in caso di genitori separati, o defunti, o se si avvedono che un bambino è stato adottato, o se ha difetti fisici o di linguaggio, a volte addirittura per gli occhiali, per il peso eccessivo, e via così...a te ad es. ti taglierebbero volentieri  le gomme della carrozzina


Appunto,i bambini *quando ci si mettono* sono di una cattiveria,ferocia,crudelta' ed egocentrismo unici,e non perche' gli e' stato insegnato,puro istinto.
Vogliono essere tutti uguali,e giammai diversi (e quindi additabili al pubblico ludibrio) dagli altri.
Non a caso quando vuoi richiamare all'ordine un bambino/a gli dici che e' stato/a brutto/a,o che ha fatto il cattivo/a.
Ma certe testoline vedono i bambini incorrotti dagli insegnamenti degli adulti come se fossero un ibrido fra un fattone giritondino reduce da Woodstock ed un Papa boy.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Le ragazzine hanno l'invidia del pene,non della brogna.
> I ragazzetti guardano le loro compagne di banco sotto la gonna,non i culi pelosi dei coetanei.
> I chiappettoni ci son sempre stati e sempre ci saranno,certo come in tutte le categorie ci son le cime e le fogne.
> E se c'e' un modo per estinguersi,e' aspettare di essere in eta' da esodate e mettersi con un terrone che non tromba.


un po' dduro
mi dissocio da questo pensiero ...
ma è la realtà dura e cruda ...


----------



## Eretteo (2 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma è la realtà dura e cruda ...


Al 100%,senza giri di parole.


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Appunto,i bambini *quando ci si mettono* sono di una cattiveria,ferocia,crudelta' ed egocentrismo unici,e non perche' gli e' stato insegnato,puro istinto.
> Vogliono essere tutti uguali,e giammai diversi (e quindi additabili al pubblico ludibrio) dagli altri.
> Non a caso quando vuoi richiamare all'ordine un bambino/a gli dici che e' stato/a brutto/a,o che ha fatto il cattivo/a.
> Ma certe testoline vedono i bambini incorrotti dagli insegnamenti degli adulti come se fossero un ibrido fra un fattone giritondino reduce da Woodstock ed un Papa boy.



e allora tu vorresti fare le leggi come se fossero approvabili dai bambini?
che sono i primi a non accettare le diversità e a volere essere tutti uguali?
appunto che?:mrgreen:
il mio discorso invece era: lungi da noi (inteso come "noi legiferanti") dar retta ai bambini, a meno che non si voglia realizzare una sorta di conformismo elevato all'ennesima potenza, di cui per es. il nazismo o il comunismo sarebbero solo un pallido ricordo,  felice pure...:singleeye:


----------



## Eretteo (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e allora tu vorresti fare le leggi come se fossero approvabili dai bambini?


Ideare una legge e sottoporla al giudizio altrui?
Una perversione bella e buona....


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ideare una legge e sottoporla al giudizio altrui?
> Una perversione bella e buona....


non è mica una perversione, si chiama iter
le gioie della democrazia
poi ci sono anche i referendum abrogativi
per aumentare le gioie:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e allora tu vorresti fare le leggi come se fossero approvabili dai bambini?
> *che sono i primi a non accettare le diversità e a volere essere tutti uguali?
> appunto che?:mrgreen:
> *il mio discorso invece era: lungi da noi (inteso come "noi legiferanti") dar retta ai bambini, a meno che non si voglia realizzare una sorta di conformismo elevato all'ennesima potenza, di cui per es. il nazismo o il comunismo sarebbero solo un pallido ricordo, felice pure...:singleeye:


ma questo chi te lo dice?
possono essere incuriositi , a volte impauriti ma superato l'impatto l'inserimento è naturale.
mi spiace che persa si rifiuti di ritornare come persa ..qui ilo suo intervento sarebbe molto utile


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo chi te lo dice?
> possono essere incuriositi , a volte impauriti ma superato l'impatto l'inserimento è naturale.
> mi spiace che persa si rifiuti di ritornare come persa ..qui ilo suo intervento sarebbe molto utile



utilissimo...:unhappy:

me lo dice la mia esperienza, e quella altrui, ovviamente
anche leggere i giornali, sezione cronaca
vuoi degli esempi?
hai tempo libero?


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> utilissimo...:unhappy:
> 
> me lo dice la mia esperienza, e quella altrui, ovviamente
> anche leggere i giornali, sezione cronaca
> ...


siccome son più vecchia ho più esperienza io.punto


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> siccome son più vecchia ho più esperienza io.punto



bullismo...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> bullismo...
> 
> :mrgreen:


No. Ha detto che è più vecchia, quindi è Nonnismo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo chi te lo dice?
> possono essere incuriositi , a volte impauriti ma superato l'impatto l'inserimento è naturale.
> mi spiace che persa si rifiuti di ritornare come persa .*.qui il suo intervento sarebbe molto utile*



mi permetto di dissentire
sarebbe un intervento come quello di tutti gli altri

mi ricordo benissimo quando cercò di farmi credere che i bambini sono puri innocenti e che sono gli adulti a insegnare loro la coercizione e la manipolazione, e che certi comportamenti di mia figlia dipendevano da quanto pessima ero io

peccato che poi le stesse cose che sostenevo io, ignorante totale in materia, si possono leggere papali papali ( ma lo lessi molto tempo dopo) presso un accreditato psicologo infantile, Osvaldo Poli, di cui consiglio vivamente la lettura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlando di adozioni non penso che avere delle riserve sia stupido e gretto.
> occorre innanzi tutto avere ben chiaro il fatto che si deve partire dalla vera piorità che è il benessere psicofisico del bambino e non un'esigenza del'adulto gay o etero che sia.
> le mie perplessità non sono tanto per il tipo di apertura sociale (fosse così penserei  fosse giusto battersi ognuno nel nostro piccolo come si deve fare per i cambiamenti che auspichiamo) quanto (ne avevo già parlato ) dell'importanza deiruoli genitoriali per l'equilibrio di un essere umano in crescita.
> mamma e papa' non rappresentano la stessa cosa e entrambi sono importanti per quello che al bambino arriva.
> ...


quoto, in particolare il neretto


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Ha detto che è più vecchia, quindi è Nonnismo


non male:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto di dissentire
> *sarebbe un intervento come quello di tutti gli altri
> *
> mi ricordo benissimo quando cercò di farmi credere che i bambini sono puri innocenti e che sono gli adulti a insegnare loro la coercizione e la manipolazione, e che certi comportamenti di mia figlia dipendevano da quanto pessima ero io
> ...


però ha lavorato  una vita con i bambini


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ha lavorato  una vita con i bambini


quindi considerato che anche io ho lavorato _almeno_ 10 anni con i bimbi "con problemi" pur non avendo figli posso dire la mia uguale senza sentirmi dire che non posso perchè non ho figli?


si. Sto facendo polemica.
Non rispondetemi

:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi considerato che anche io ho lavorato _almeno_ 10 anni con i bimbi "con problemi" pur non avendo figli posso dire la mia uguale senza sentirmi dire che non posso perchè non ho figli?
> 
> 
> si. Sto facendo polemica.
> ...


secondo me nessuno ti ha mai detto che non puoi parlare non avendo figli


----------



## Hellseven (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi considerato che anche io ho lavorato _almeno_ 10 anni con i bimbi "con problemi" pur non avendo figli posso dire la mia uguale senza sentirmi dire che non posso perchè non ho figli?
> 
> 
> si. Sto facendo polemica.
> ...


Ci sono pessimi genitori che è come se i figli non li avessero  e ci sono ottime persone che è come se avessero figli.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ci sono pessimi genitori che è come se i figli non li avessero  e ci sono ottime persone che è come se avessero figli.:smile:


in soldoni chevordì?
la parte dove le persone son brave come se...ma se non li hanno come si può sapere...perché se son tuoi le responsabilità son diverse
non bastava dire tebe son con te faccina faccina?


----------



## Hellseven (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in soldoni chevordì?
> la parte dove le persone son brave come se...ma se non li hanno come si può sapere...perché se son tuoi le responsabilità son diverse
> non bastava dire tebe son con te faccina faccina?


No non bastava. Non capisci una frase così banale? Strano per una Fallaci dei poveri col dono dell'Onniscenza come te :smile:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No non bastava. Non capisci una frase così banale? Strano per una Fallaci dei poveri col dono dell'Onniscenza come te :smile:


anche i poveri piangono faccina faccina


----------



## Hellseven (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche i poveri piangono faccina faccina


Piangono perché ti leggono faccina facina


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ha lavorato  una vita con i bambini


Si ma in che ruolo?
Facendo la clown?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eppure, io vedo il contrario.
> 
> Quando mia figlia ha manifestato di riconoscere che ci sono persone di colore ("mamma, hai visto come è scuro quel signore?") le ho spiegato che sì, ci sono persone con la pelle scura, chiara, coi capelli biondi, rossi, castani, col naso grosso bassi alti etc.
> 
> ...


Osanna!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Appunto,i bambini *quando ci si mettono* sono di una cattiveria,ferocia,crudelta' ed egocentrismo unici,e non perche' gli e' stato insegnato,puro istinto.
> Vogliono essere tutti uguali,e giammai diversi (e quindi additabili al pubblico ludibrio) dagli altri.
> Non a caso quando vuoi richiamare all'ordine un bambino/a gli dici che e' stato/a brutto/a,o che ha fatto il cattivo/a.
> Ma certe testoline vedono i bambini incorrotti dagli insegnamenti degli adulti come se fossero un ibrido fra un fattone giritondino reduce da Woodstock ed un Papa boy.


Non ho difficoltà a immaginare il bambino che sei stato.


----------



## Eretteo (3 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è mica una perversione, si chiama iter
> le gioie della democrazia
> poi ci sono anche i referendum abrogativi
> per aumentare le gioie:mrgreen:


Che gioie son mai quelle della democrazia?
Quelle per cui una volta l'anno da Atene veniva esiliato qualcuno,magari un gentiluomo che stava sulle balle ad un riccone che pagava i perditempo dell'assemblea cittadina per buttare un sassolino di qua invece che di la'.
Quelle che fan portare dei fogli di carta in giro per palazzi e per mesi,invece di agire?
Se oggi la democrazia si trovasse a dover bonificare l'agro pontino,l'unica maniera sarebbe quella di gettare nelle paludi la montagna di carta che ogni giorno producono inutilmente certi palazzi del potere.
In duecento anni si ricaverebbe una pianura di cartapesta,sempre prima di quello che impiegherebbe la democrazia a decidersi.


----------



## Eretteo (3 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho difficoltà a immaginare il bambino che sei stato.


Tu non hai difficolta' ad immaginare niente.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non hai difficolta' ad immaginare niente.


Il non apprezzamento da parte tua è una medaglia.


----------



## Eretteo (3 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il non apprezzamento da parte tua è una medaglia.


In realta' stai immaginando che io non ti apprezzi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu non hai difficolta' ad immaginare niente.


in realtà è un bel complimento.
chi è privo di fantasia vive in un mondo di grigi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà è un bel complimento.
> chi è privo di fantasia vive in un mondo di grigi


Infatti :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà è un bel complimento.
> chi è privo di fantasia vive in un mondo di grigi


Da Zeta Reticuli (questa non la capirà nessuno, immagino).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da Zeta Reticuli (questa non la capirà nessuno, immagino).


Hanno inventato Google :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno inventato Google :mrgreen::mrgreen:


I Grigi?!


----------



## MillePensieri (3 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I Grigi?!


In collaborazione con i Rettiliani, naturalmente.


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> finchè ce lo continuiamo a ripetere e a non fare nulla per cambiarlo, anche nel nostro piccolo.
> Si. Niente cambierà e noi saremo sempre più isolati.
> Già solo il fatto che in politica si parli di società civile, mettendo l'accento sul  civile, la dice lunga.
> E mi ha lasciato basita.
> ...


A cambiare il mondo ci hanno provato le g"grandi ideologie del cazzo", la realtà è che quello che si dice che bisogna fare non si può fare, meglio non spenderci ancora inutile tempo e agire di conseguenza. Perchè secondo me forse la vera ricerca sarebbe rendere la figura genitoriale una istituzione grande in cui si raggruppano migliaia di bambini che devono essere cresciuti nel medesimo modo grigio dallo stato per dare ad ognuno le stesse condizioni di base...ma siccome quello che dico è tristissimo ma permane più giusto dell'affidamento a genitori omosessuali per quel discorso suicidi che si è detto pocanzi, penso più che altro che forse forse...bisognerebbe rendere più facile la possibilità di adozione da parte dele coppie cosiddette classiche.


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ci sono bambini naturalmente razzisti. Non ci sono bambini naturalmente leghisti, o naturalmente comunisti, o naturalmente omofobici.
> Di quesot me ne sono convinta parlando anche con tante altre mamme.


ma ci sono bambini naturalmente figli di puttana stronzi di natura, sperando che a loro venga la cacarella un giorno si ed un altro pure.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2013)

allora sei proprio scorrettissimo...pure i bambini no :unhappy:





Daniele ha detto:


> ma ci sono bambini naturalmente figli di puttana stronzi di natura, sperando che a loro venga la cacarella un giorno si ed un altro pure.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora sei proprio scorrettissimo...pure i bambini no :unhappy:


In un forum in cui si scrive in un post e nell'altro pure di giustificazioni di adulti che "si sono innamorati" o che "hanno perso la testa per gli impulsi" fa un po' ridere (e neanche tanto ) e fa arrabbiare attribuire ai bambini consapevolezze e responsabilità conseguenti che per immaturità cognitiva ed emotiva non possono avere. Bambini stronzi o razzisti sono solo figli di genitori che hanno insegnato loro a esserlo. Ai bambini interessa avere chi si occupa di loro e garantisce accudimento e affetto e non gli interessa di che sesso sono o cosa facciano a letto. L'affermazione che a un bambino occorrono un padre e una madre è contro l'evidenza di decine di migliaia (parlando per l'Italia e tenendomi bassa) di famiglie monoparentali per motivi diversi e di famiglie composte di un genitore e parenti vari o conviventi amici o compagni. Avere come unico riferimento la famiglia del mulino bianco in questo forum è davvero ridicolo!


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma ci sono bambini naturalmente figli di puttana stronzi di natura, sperando che a loro venga la cacarella un giorno si ed un altro pure.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Kuoto e se posso ti do un verde.


_Muoro!

_:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora sei proprio scorrettissimo...pure i bambini no :unhappy:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

_Muoro2_

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un forum in cui si scrive in un post e nell'altro pure di giustificazioni di adulti che "si sono innamorati" o che "hanno perso la testa per gli impulsi" fa un po' ridere (e neanche tanto ) e fa arrabbiare attribuire ai bambini consapevolezze e responsabilità conseguenti che per immaturità cognitiva ed emotiva non possono avere. Bambini stronzi o razzisti sono solo figli di genitori che hanno insegnato loro a esserlo. Ai bambini interessa avere chi si occupa di loro e garantisce accudimento e affetto e non gli interessa di che sesso sono o cosa facciano a letto. L'affermazione che a un bambino occorrono un padre e una madre è contro l'evidenza di decine di migliaia (parlando per l'Italia e tenendomi bassa) di famiglie monoparentali per motivi diversi e di famiglie composte di un genitore e parenti vari o conviventi amici o compagni. Avere come unico riferimento la famiglia del mulino bianco in questo forum è davvero ridicolo!


ma solo io ci ho visto una buona dose di ironia in quello che ha scritto Daniele?
Pur avendo conosciuto bambini molto piccoli veramente, veramente...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma solo io ci ho visto una buona dose di ironia in quello che ha scritto Daniele?
> Pur avendo conosciuto bambini molto piccoli veramente, veramente...


 L'ho vista anch'io. Ma rischiamo di attribuire ironia a Daniele con un po' di leggerezza è troppo spesso serio. Le attribuzioni di stronzaggine e cattiveria ai bambini non sono solo sue. E chi le fa si autoassolve per cose ben peggiori, pur avendo da un pezzo l'età della ragione.


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho vista anch'io. Ma rischiamo di attribuire ironia a Daniele con un po' di leggerezza è troppo spesso serio. *Le attribuzioni di stronzaggine e cattiveria ai bambini non sono solo sue. E chi le fa si autoassolve per cose ben peggiori, *pur avendo da un pezzo l'età della ragione.



quindi free ed Eretteo, che di solito sono come cane e gatto, invece stranamente sulla "cattiveria" dei bambini vanno piuttosto d'accordo!
a parte che io non mi riferivo al razzismo, vero o presunto, ma al fatto che i bambini spesso rilevano la diversità:
del bambino grasso, un po' tardo, puzzolente, sporco, balbuziente, con le scarpe ortopediche, con genitori vecchi, con solo un genitore, etc. etc...
mi ricordo che all'asilo non volevo giocare col "bambino che mangia la terra", da lì nessuno voleva giocare con lui, ed io mi sono preso un bel cazziatone dai miei genitori che, stranamente penserai tu, invece di complimentarsi per la bella prova di "razzismo", mi hanno intimato di non trattare gli altri come non vorrei essere trattata io 
invece quando ho rubato i vestitini delle barbie ad una bambina, me le hanno proprio suonate per bene e costretta a restituirli con mille scuse...
non mi autoassolvo, ne' ora ne' mai, proprio di un bel niente, sono stata la bambina più cattiva del mondo
anzi, l'unica al mondo:singleeye:
e, Cosa Ben Peggiore, ti mando a fare in culo con tutto il cuore!


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un forum in cui si scrive in un post e nell'altro pure di giustificazioni di adulti che "si sono innamorati" o che "hanno perso la testa per gli impulsi" fa un po' ridere (e neanche tanto ) e fa arrabbiare attribuire ai bambini consapevolezze e responsabilità conseguenti che per immaturità cognitiva ed emotiva non possono avere. Bambini stronzi o razzisti sono solo figli di genitori che hanno insegnato loro a esserlo.* Ai bambini interessa avere chi si occupa di loro e garantisce accudimento e affetto e non gli interessa di che sesso sono o cosa facciano a letto.* L'affermazione che a un bambino occorrono un padre e una madre è contro l'evidenza di decine di migliaia (parlando per l'Italia e tenendomi bassa) di famiglie monoparentali per motivi diversi e di famiglie composte di un genitore e parenti vari o conviventi amici o compagni. Avere come unico riferimento la famiglia del mulino bianco in questo forum è davvero ridicolo!


per me la differenza dei ruoli padre-madre invece è importante e certamente non c'entra ciò che fanno a letto.
che palle sta famiglia del mulino bianco...ho cambiato idea: aveva ragione la maraini


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho vista anch'io. Ma rischiamo di attribuire ironia a Daniele con un po' di leggerezza è troppo spesso serio. *Le attribuzioni di stronzaggine e cattiveria ai bambini non sono solo sue. E chi le fa si autoassolve per cose ben peggiori, pur avendo da un pezzo l'età della ragione*.


su questo concordissimo


----------



## Daniele (4 Maggio 2013)

Cricchi nelle palle, ci vogliono più cricchi nelle palle!!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi free ed Eretteo, che di solito sono come cane e gatto, invece stranamente sulla "cattiveria" dei bambini vanno piuttosto d'accordo!
> a parte che io non mi riferivo al razzismo, vero o presunto, ma al fatto che i bambini spesso rilevano la diversità:
> del bambino grasso, un po' tardo, puzzolente, sporco, balbuziente, con le scarpe ortopediche, con genitori vecchi, con solo un genitore, etc. etc...
> mi ricordo che all'asilo non volevo giocare col "bambino che mangia la terra", da lì nessuno voleva giocare con lui, ed io mi sono preso un bel cazziatone dai miei genitori che, stranamente penserai tu, invece di complimentarsi per la bella prova di "razzismo", mi hanno intimato di non trattare gli altri come non vorrei essere trattata io
> ...


 Evidentemente l'idea di educazione dei tuoi genitori partiva dallo stesso presupposto sbagliato tuo, ovvero che un bambino abbia capacità di valutazione delle situazioni, delle conseguenze e della ricaduta emotiva sugli altri delle proprie parole e atti, cosa che non è. Non eri cattiva. Adesso sei solo maleducata, con me per lo meno.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me la differenza dei ruoli padre-madre invece è importante e certamente non c'entra ciò che fanno a letto.
> che palle sta famiglia del mulino bianco...ho cambiato idea: aveva ragione la maraini


I ruoli a cui si pensa e presentati anche da molte scuole di pensiero sono quelli culturali che si sono determinati storicamente secondo i quali la madre ha ruoli di accudimento e di relazione affettiva e normativa nell'ambito famigliare e il padre quelli di relazione con l'esterno e normativi per quanto riguarda la società. Ma ogni famiglia si distribuisce questi compiti in modo del tutto personale e unico. Il bambino ha bisogno di queste cose ma non si preoccupa se chi gli insegna a relazionarsi con gli altri e il mondo è uomo o donna.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cricchi nelle palle, ci vogliono più cricchi nelle palle!!!


Cosa sono i cricchi?


----------



## Daniele (5 Maggio 2013)

Hai presente quando colpisci una biglia con le dita caricando il colpo??? Ecco, se lo fai nele palle è quello che ho descritto. In quanto donna non puoi capire il profondo godimento maschile nel subire questo!


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente l'idea di educazione dei tuoi genitori partiva dallo stesso presupposto sbagliato tuo, ovvero che un bambino abbia capacità di valutazione delle situazioni, delle conseguenze e della ricaduta emotiva sugli altri delle proprie parole e atti, cosa che non è. Non eri cattiva. Adesso sei solo maleducata, con me per lo meno.



vabbè, ma Evidentemente i miei genitori, a loro volta, avevano avuto dei genitori che Evidentemente avevano sbagliato, e che a loro volta avevano avuto dei genitori che...e via farneticando, sino a generare una sorta di principio di irresponsabilità di lombrosiana memoria...:singleeye:

io maleducata?
tu accusi utenti, che hanno semplicemente espresso un'opinione sul comportamento di certi bambini, di autoassolversi dall'aver fatto non meglio identificate Cose Ben Peggiori, intendendo con tali illazioni, credo, delegittimarli a priori, e ti stupisci di un chiaro e limpido vaffanculo??
bah


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo concordissimo



:sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma Evidentemente i miei genitori, a loro volta, avevano avuto dei genitori che Evidentemente avevano sbagliato, e che a loro volta avevano avuto dei genitori che...e via farneticando, sino a generare una sorta di principio di irresponsabilità di lombrosiana memoria...:singleeye:
> 
> io maleducata?
> tu accusi utenti, che hanno semplicemente espresso un'opinione sul comportamento di certi bambini, di autoassolversi dall'aver fatto non meglio identificate Cose Ben Peggiori, intendendo con tali illazioni, credo, delegittimarli a priori, e ti stupisci di un chiaro e limpido vaffanculo??
> bah


Qui è pieno di traditori e amanti che non ammettono neppure di essere scorretti, persone che augurano e meditano le peggiori cose alle altre persone e sono pronti a dare responsabilità a chi non ne ha. Tu, con grande sensibilità nei confronti degli utenti e non nei confronti dei bambini, sei pronta a mandare affanculo me perché ho rilevato questa contraddizione evidente. Sono profondamente offesa da tanto argomentata opinione.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2013)

I bambini per loro natura nascono bestiole avide ed egoiste (chi più chi meno) e logicamente ignoranti.
Molti pur crescendo lo restano .


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui è pieno di traditori e amanti che non ammettono neppure di essere scorretti, persone che augurano e meditano le peggiori cose alle altre persone e sono pronti a dare responsabilità a chi non ne ha. Tu, con grande sensibilità nei confronti degli utenti e non nei confronti dei bambini, sei pronta a mandare affanculo me perché ho rilevato questa contraddizione evidente. Sono profondamente offesa da tanto argomentata opinione.



cazzarola che coraggio!
ora tenti di allargare le tue malignità riferendole a traditori e amanti, quando prima era ovvio che ti riferivi a me ed Eretteo, non tralasciando di stigmatizzare anche i miei genitori, per di più!
ma rileggiti!
e ripigliati!

_"*L'ho vista anch'io. Ma rischiamo di attribuire ironia a Daniele con un po' di leggerezza è troppo spesso serio*. *Le attribuzioni di stronzaggine e cattiveria ai bambini non sono solo sue. E chi le fa si autoassolve per cose ben peggiori, pur avendo da un pezzo l'età della ragione."



*_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2013)

Concordo solo col fatto che attribuire ironia a chi parla da sempre con la schiuma alla bocca forse è eccessivo.
.......Ma sul fatto che i bambini nascano stronzi, anche se la loro stronzaggine perlopiù ci intenerisce e ci fa sorridere, proprio non ci piove.
Se non lo fossero saremmo già estinti da un pezzo.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> I bambini per loro natura nascono bestiole avide ed egoiste (chi più chi meno) e logicamente ignoranti.
> Molti pur crescendo lo restano .



Ciao,

non capisco bene,
avide in che cosa?

cioè, i bambini sono guidati dai bisogni primari inizialmente ... 

non vedo avidità ...

sienne


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non capisco bene,
> avide in che cosa?
> ...


La loro avidità è proprio dettata dai loro bisogni primari. Non vi è niente di offensivo nella parola. L'avidità è parte del normale istinto di sopravvivenza.
A volte si trasmette incontrollabile ed intatta negli adulti, ma è del tutto normale e necessario che risieda nei bambini che crescendo poi dovrebbero imparare a limitarla come ogni altro istinto.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La loro avidità è proprio dettata dai loro bisogni primari. Non vi è niente di offensivo nella parola. L'avidità è parte del normale istinto di sopravvivenza.
> A volte si trasmette incontrollabile ed intatta negli adulti, ma è del tutto normale e necessario che risieda nei bambini che crescendo poi dovrebbero imparare a limitarla come ogni altro istinto.



Ciao,

ok ... capito,

le tue parole, sembravano un pochino duri ... cioè, come se ci fosse della volontà.

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> cazzarola che coraggio!
> ora tenti di allargare le tue malignità riferendole a traditori e amanti, quando prima era ovvio che ti riferivi a me ed Eretteo, non tralasciando di stigmatizzare anche i miei genitori, per di più!
> ma rileggiti!
> e ripigliati!
> ...


Se vuoi far polemica sei cascata male.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ok ... capito,
> 
> ...


Non credere, anche nell'adulto la "volontà" di essere in certi modi è molto relativa.
I bimbi hanno diritto di essere quello che sono. E' crescendo che a mano a mano lo dovrebbero perdere......


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

*Istinti etc*

Ho letto di bambini, di istinti, avidità, egoismo. di bambini e di adulti.

Spesso sento illustri personaggi parlare della nostra società odierna che va a rotoli, si parla si sedentarietà, di poco movimento, di prima, di adesso. si mette in relazione tutto e niente e si fa il confronto, si parla di come prima ci si muoveva e magari fanno l'esempio che 40 anni fa si pedalava e si faceva la maggior parte delle cose fisicamente ed  ora no! e parlano di meccanismi per i quali l'essere umano è nato, cioè per la fatica, per il movimento, si viene rimproverati metaforicamente di quanto poco sano è il nostro modus vivendi, nel frattempo chi parla fuma ed è obeso, magari beve e se la sorride dentro lui/lei stesso delle minchiate che dice. Tutto viene discusso su quello che è il cammino dell'uomo tranne la sua "metamorfosi" che lo porta nel tempo ad adattarsi e migliorarsi. 

Certo l'uomo è nato in bicicletta, disinfettava le verdure e cucinava la carne. come i bambini che istintivamente fanno alla luce del sole tutto, il genitore dopo gli insegna a nascondere quello che si dovrebbe nascondere, tipo un tradimento, e diventa istintivo nascondere il tradimento, diventa amorale il tradimento, diventa giusto negli (credo)  anni 70 scrivere negro in una canzone, ti fucilano adesso se scrivi o dici negro.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:


ma tu mica ti autoassolvi...che c'entri panterina?


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> I bambini per loro natura nascono bestiole avide ed egoiste (chi più chi meno) e logicamente ignoranti.
> Molti pur crescendo lo restano .


i bambini sono tutt'altro che avidi e spesso devono accontentarsi di genitori bel lontani dal saper affrontare il loro ruolo .ma si accontentano
poi la loro non è ignoranza ma non conoscenza visto che sono un po' libri bianchi con una vita ancora da scrivere .
ma poi che senso ha parlare "dell 'ignoranza dei bambini" è un po' come dargli degli impediti fisici quando ancora non camminano:singleeye:


----------



## Eretteo (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un forum in cui si scrive in un post e nell'altro pure di giustificazioni di adulti che "si sono innamorati" o che "hanno perso la testa per gli impulsi" fa un po' ridere (e neanche tanto )
> Ma invece e' bellissimo,anche in un lupanare c'e' posto per il dolce stil novo.
> Le violette e' risaputo che crescano nell'aldamaro.
> e fa arrabbiare attribuire ai bambini consapevolezze e responsabilità conseguenti che per immaturità cognitiva ed emotiva non possono avere. Bambini stronzi o razzisti sono solo figli di genitori che hanno insegnato loro a esserlo.
> ...


Non e' il mulino bianco,e' la normalita'.
L'unica cosa ridicola sono i preconcetti che ti fanno sragionare ad ogni pie' sospinto.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le attribuzioni di stronzaggine e cattiveria ai bambini non sono solo sue.
> Adesso si che arriva il pezzo forte.
> E chi le fa si autoassolve per cose ben peggiori, pur avendo da un pezzo l'età della ragione.


Questa si che e' bella.
Aspetto con ansia la lista degli autoassolti e delle relative colpe autoemendate.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> N*on e' il mulino bianco,e' la normalita'.*
> L'unica cosa ridicola sono i preconcetti che ti fanno sragionare ad ogni pie' sospinto.


su questo concordo...diciamo le condizioni di base naturali per un equilibrio in crescita.
non c'è bisogno di tirare fuori  ogni volta il benedetto spot del gattino parlando di cose condivise da molta gente: serenità in famiglia con le problematiche quotidiane da risolvere.
questo sempre su base ideale di prima scelta, poi convengo con te(brunetta) che la selezione dei genitori è talmente severa e le code talmente lunghe che stiamo ragionando un po' di aria fritta.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi far polemica sei cascata male.



impara a rispettare le opinioni degli utenti, invece di inventarti malignità gratuite


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu mica ti autoassolvi...che c'entri panterina?



c'entro perchè in 3 eravamo ad avere espresso l'opinione che mica tutti i bambini sono angioletti, no?
uno è stato eliminato (Daniele), sicchè...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> c'entro perchè in 3 eravamo ad avere espresso l'opinione che mica tutti i bambini sono angioletti, no?
> uno è stato eliminato (Daniele), sicchè...


Adesso siete nuovamente in tre.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> su questo concordo...diciamo le condizioni di base naturali per un equilibrio in crescita.
> non c'è bisogno di tirare fuori  ogni volta il benedetto spot del gattino parlando di cose condivise da molta gente: serenità in famiglia con le problematiche quotidiane da risolvere.
> questo sempre su base ideale di prima scelta, poi convengo con te(brunetta) che la selezione dei genitori è talmente severa e le code talmente lunghe che stiamo ragionando un po' di aria fritta.


Un adulto dovrebbe essere giunto a comprendere che il mondo non e' mai ne' tutto bianco,ne' tutto nero.
Ma per i bambini cosi' e'.
Non vogliono un genitore 1 ed un genitore 2,per dirla con quelli che han le ascelle che profumano di pane (e nemmeno tutti,visto le accese manifestazioni di piazza,segno inequivocabile che tanti francesi non e' che siano entusiasti della recente apertura alle tesi busoniche).
Vogliono una mamma ed un papa'.
Perche' l'affido di un orfanello e' finalizzato alla felicita' dello stesso,non alla realizzazione dei diritti acquisiti di chi lo ottiene in affido.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> c'entro perchè in 3 eravamo ad avere espresso l'opinion*e che mica tutti i bambini sono angioletti, no?*
> uno è stato eliminato (Daniele), sicchè...


quasi sempre c'è una ragione che arriva da un adulto. devo dire che a me ultimamente irritano atteggiamenti forzatamente politicamente (ehm:unhappy:viva gli avverbi)) scorretti
mi sento molto trasgressiva nell'ovvietà


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

i bambini sono stronzi
e le mamme non sono tutte belle, come vado?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *quasi sempre c'è una ragione che arriva da un adulto. *devo dire che a me ultimamente irritano atteggiamenti forzatamente politicamente (ehm:unhappy:viva gli avverbi)) scorretti
> mi sento molto trasgressiva nell'ovvietà


Ma io mi domando se voialtre madri di famiglia realmente abbiate avuto prole da crescere o semplicemente ad un certa vi siate riprodotte per partenogenesi.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *quasi sempre c'è una ragione che arriva da un adulto*. devo dire che a me ultimamente irritano atteggiamenti forzatamente politicamente (ehm:unhappy:viva gli avverbi)) scorretti
> mi sento molto trasgressiva nell'ovvietà


ma non è affatto vero
tu non avevi all'asilo il bambino con le orecchie a sventola, ovvero Dumbo?
tanto per dirne una da aggiungere agli altri es. che ho fatto prima...
la differenza tra me ed Eretteo è...tutto, ovviamente, ma in questo caso particolare di cui ci stiamo occupando, che lui sostiene che i bambini di coppie gay sarebbero sbeffeggiati a sangue, invece io sostengo che a dar retta alle beffe dei bambini non ce la caveremmo più, in quanto infinite, ergo non è un argomento valido
ovviamente secondo me

e i tempi cambiano, peraltro, ad es. lo sapevate che i sordomuti sino a qualche tempo fa erano colpiti da interdizione legale, anche da maggiorenni? (nel senso che tutti i minori sono interdetti legalmente, loro lo erano anche una volta maggiorenni)


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non è affatto vero
> *tu non avevi all'asilo il bambino con le orecchie a sventola, ovvero Dumbo?*
> tanto per dirne una da aggiungere agli altri es. che ho fatto prima...
> la differenza tra me ed Eretteo è...tutto, ovviamente, ma in questo caso particolare di cui ci stiamo occupando, che lui sostiene che i bambini di coppie gay sarebbero sbeffeggiati a sangue, invece io sostengo *che a dar retta alle beffe dei bambini non ce la caveremmo più, in quanto infinite, ergo non è un argomento valido*
> ...


le beffe dei bambini non hanno la cattiveria che leggiamo noi che li contaminiamo con tutti i nostri preconcetti, mentalità, frustrazioni etc
ma dipingerli come piccoli mostricciattoli crudeli e addirittura avidi fa tanto apertura mentale di sto piffero.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *le beffe dei bambini non hanno la cattiveria* che leggiamo noi che li contaminiamo con tutti i nostri preconcetti, mentalità, frustrazioni etc
> ma dipingerli come piccoli mostricciattoli crudeli e addirittura avidi fa tanto apertura mentale di sto piffero.


Ah no?


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *le beffe dei bambini non hanno la cattiveria che leggiamo noi *che li contaminiamo con tutti i nostri preconcetti, mentalità, frustrazioni etc
> ma dipingerli come piccoli mostricciattoli crudeli e addirittura avidi fa tanto apertura mentale di sto piffero.


ma infatti mica dobbiamo leggerle noi, che sappiamo tutto su come va il mondo
prova invece ad immedesimarti nel bambino preso di mira, e vedi se le beffe dei suoi colleghi sono acqua fresca


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah no?



già siamo pocherrimi, tu pure sfaticato, eh...


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> già siamo pocherrimi, tu pure sfaticato, eh...


tanto fichi


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io mi domando se voialtre madri di famiglia realmente abbiate avuto prole da crescere o semplicemente ad un certa vi siate riprodotte per partenogenesi.


madri di famiglia...che cosa spregevole .è un insulto?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> già siamo pocherrimi, tu pure sfaticato, eh...


E' lunedì.


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti mica dobbiamo leggerle noi, che sappiamo tutto su come va il mondo
> prova invece ad immedesimarti nel bambino preso di mira, e vedi se le beffe dei suoi colleghi sono acqua fresca


sono stata una bambina presa parecchio di mira.
Prima perchè non parlavo a causa della balbuzie e scrivevo solo, poi perchè non cattolica e quindi niente comunione eccetera.

Alcuni bambini   sono "genuinamente" cattivi.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> madri di famiglia...che cosa spregevole .è un insulto?


Per il significato che gli attribuisco lo è eccome.


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le beffe dei bambini non hanno la cattiveria che leggiamo noi che li contaminiamo con tutti i nostri preconcetti, mentalità, frustrazioni etc
> ma dipingerli come piccoli mostricciattoli crudeli e addirittura avidi fa tanto apertura mentale di sto piffero.



no infatti. E' proprio genuina.
Senza preconcetti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> c'entro perchè in 3 eravamo ad avere espresso l'opinione che mica tutti i bambini sono angioletti, no?
> uno è stato eliminato (Daniele), sicchè...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso siete nuovamente in tre.



quattro con me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *quasi sempre c'è una ragione che arriva da un adulto*. devo dire che a me ultimamente irritano atteggiamenti forzatamente politicamente (ehm:unhappy:viva gli avverbi)) scorretti
> mi sento molto trasgressiva nell'ovvietà



i bambini sono esseri umani con la loro indole
è vero che spesso in situazioni di disagio,o soggetti a messaggi sbagliati da parte del mondo degli adulti tendono ad adattarsi e a trovare degli escamotages (anche non razionalmente) per auto preservarsi, ma da lì a dire che ogni mio movimento da adulto determini il comportamento deleterio nel bambino ce ne passa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quattro con me


Tu non autoassolvi mai te stessa. La maggior parte degli adulti lo fa. Se si ha un incidente, certamente si riconoscerà (anche se non ufficialmente, magari) che non si è previsto tutte le conseguenze della propria manovra. Qui sembrava che invece si potesse chiedere capacità superiori a un bambino. Io non sopravvaluto i bambini e neanche gli adulti


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2013)

*mi è venuto in mente...*

un episodio.
Io ero già grande, avevo più di 20 anni.
Un bambino di circa 8 anni mi confidò: le donne sono tutte puttane e cattive, me l'ha detto il mio papà.
Terribile, non l'ho mai dimenticato.
Chissà se è riuscito ad affrancarsi dall'imprinting.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *sono stata una bambina presa parecchio di mira.*
> Prima perchè non parlavo a causa della balbuzie e scrivevo solo, poi perchè non cattolica e quindi niente comunione eccetera.
> 
> Alcuni bambini   sono "genuinamente" cattivi.



io per il mio nome, a volte...


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io per il mio nome, a volte...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

solo a volte?
beata...:rotfl:.
Era un classico a cui non facevo nemmeno caso.
ne inventavano di quelle che... soprattutto alle superiori...:mrgreen:

Ho "patito" di più per la balbuzie.
Soprattutto alle elementari.

Ricordo in prima una bimba che ad un certo punto dell'anno chiese di andare a sedersi vicino ad un altro bambino perchè ero "muta" e non voleva diventare muta come me.

Ci rimasi malissimo.
A casa mio padre mi disse.
-Fregatene. Tu sai già scrivere, lei no.-

Non mi fece stare meglio.
E la bimba non si sedette mai più vicino a me.
la domanda più frequente era.
Sei normale?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io per il mio nome, a volte...


In effetti Free è stranuccio :mexican::mexican:


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> solo a volte?
> beata...:rotfl:.
> ...


invece la mia maestra d'asilo disse ai miei costernati, per consolarli un po': massì, è un po' migliorata, all'appello, invece di non rispondere, ora dice NO!:rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti Free è stranuccio :mexican::mexican:



ed è quello presentabile...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per il significato che gli attribuisco lo è eccome.


me ne rendo conto.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> c'entro perchè in 3 eravamo ad avere espresso l'opinione che mica tutti i bambini sono angioletti, no?
> uno è stato eliminato (Daniele), sicchè...


Nesssum bambino è angioletto ...
forse te lo fanno credere qunado sono singoli ma in branco sono terribili...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io per il mio nome, a volte...



Io perchè portavo gli occhiali e perchè ero sempre abbastanza isolata nel mio modo fatato...
Quanti occhiali ho rotto perchè cosi pensavo di non doverli più mettere ma i miei dopo essersi stufati di comprarmi
occhiali nuovi mi mandarono in giro con gli occhiali scocciati il che era doppiamente vergognoso....
E quando alle medie  quei "bastardi" di maschi mi chiamarono per un periodo "cosciabella " che brutto periodo...
finche per fortuna non arrivo una ragazza con le tette grosse allora l'attenzione si dirotto su di lei ...


----------



## Tebe (6 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io perchè portavo gli occhiali e perchè ero sempre abbastanza isolata nel mio modo fatato...
> Quanti occhiali ho rotto perchè cosi pensavo di non doverli più mettere ma i miei dopo essersi stufati di comprarmi
> occhiali nuovi mi mandarono in giro con gli occhiali scocciati il che era doppiamente vergognoso....
> E quando alle medie  quei "bastardi" di maschi mi chiamarono per un periodo "cosciabella " che brutto periodo...
> finche per fortuna non arrivo una ragazza con le tette grosse allora l'attenzione si dirotto su di lei ...



a me chiamavano tette belle.









Non è vero.

Mi chiamavano..

00tette


:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me chiamavano tette belle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo che tutti siamo stati presi in giro o per una cosa o per l'altra nonostante "questo non si dice questo non si fa"
E poi anche noi  adulti non siamo immuni dal prendere in giro quello che ci può sembrare "diverso" dal nostro stile di vita ...e per diverso intendo qualsiasi cosa ...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Credo che tutti siamo stati presi in giro o per una cosa o per l'altra nonostante "questo non si dice questo non si fa"
> E poi anche noi  adulti non siamo immuni dal prendere in giro quello che ci può sembrare "diverso" dal nostro stile di vita ...e per diverso intendo qualsiasi cosa ...


Appena capisco come approvarti, approvo.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Appena capisco come approvarti, approvo.


grazie comunque..:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> me ne rendo conto.


Non credo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a me chiamavano tette belle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi è diventato il creativo dell'esselunga :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Credo che tutti siamo stati presi in giro o per una cosa o per l'altra nonostante "questo non si dice questo non si fa"
> E poi anche noi  adulti non siamo immuni dal prendere in giro quello che ci può sembrare "diverso" dal nostro stile di vita ...e per diverso intendo qualsiasi cosa ...


approvo e ripenso al video postata da tebe .... bbbrrrr...


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Maggio 2013)

Di solito rabarbaro schifa queste discussioni come odor d'ascella, ma oggi si prenderà un po' di libertà...

/mode rabarbaro off

Certa gente si crede tanto avanti ma ha solo la testa piena di merda, e mica basta dire che tutti sono uguali per fare il figo e il prograssista, perchè la gente è tutta uguale sto cazzo!
Cioè, per certe cose è uguale e per certe altre proprio no!
Si andasse a votare domani sul matrimonio agli omosessuali?
Io dico: col cazzo!
Si andasse a votare domani sull'adozione agli omosessuali?
Io dico: mi sta bene!

Capiamo un attimo sta merda che ho appena scritto:
Il nostro matrimonio è un mucchio di puttanate derivate da una religione che era organizzata per durare al massimo qualche anno prima della fine del mondo e che poi ha cominciato a ripiegare ed attaccare pezze su pezze per giustificare che l'apocalisse era in ritardo e il matrimonio era meglio che andare a troie e che era anche meglio che farsi le seghe o inchiappetarsi i bambini e le pecore, ok, va bene.
Poi ci si sono messi i soldi, la dote, la comunione dei beni e le puttanate sull'eredità assieme alle menate su chi puoi o non puoi sposare per avitare che nascano figli con tre teste e i tentacoli al posto delle gambe, ok, va bene anche questo.
Poi ci si è messo l'amore, che all'inizio ti dà l'impressione di essere 'na roba solida e duratura a senso unico, così quando sei imcapronito e c'hai il birillo duro firmi la cambiale e sei fregato a vita, ma ok, va bene anche questo.
Cioè, alla fin fine il matrimonio è vecchio, inefficiente e una bastardata cosmica.
Ma noi siamo come gli inglesi e ce lo teniamo perchè siamo legati alla tradizione.
Ma io dico: chi cazzo glielo fa fare di prendere il peggio a gente che si può fare un contrattino nuovo nuovo?
E' come volere una due cavalli scassata quando ti puoi prendere una ferrari per lo stesso prezzo!
Non sta nè in cielo nè in terra!
Far ripiegare gli omosessuali su una fregatura del genere è frodare loro e rompere il cazzo contemporaneamente ai bacchettoni e ai parrucconi!
'Na merda per tutti!
Io non voglio che gli si rifili il pacco e far finta di fargli un piacere!
Quindi sono contrario per dritto e per sghembo!

Punto due: ma perchè mai i bambini dovrebbero essere adottati solo da una coppia?
Ammesso e non concesso che non ci siano abbastanza coppie desiderose di adottare un bambino -a rischio di mandare su una strada tutte le assistenti sociali che non capiscono un cazzo, poverine!- e avanzassero dei bambini, chi vieta di affidarli ad una persona sola?
Quanti bimbi sono stati allevati con successo da un solo genitore? 
Una madre o un padre single non sono forse una famiglia?
E allora chi cazzo deve andare a sindacare se nel suo letto il genitore si porta un uomo od una donna per stare in compagnia?
Se una persona è corretta e responsabile può andare a ballare con chi gli pare!
E i figli staranno bene, nonostante i compagnucci figli di troia e gli altri papà e le altre mamme etero che sparlano e malignano e poi s'accorgono che la loro bimbetta di 12 anni è drogata e incinta dello spacciatore solo quando le si rompono le acque...

Ah, tutto il rispetto anche a chi non la pensa come me, anche se non capisce un cazzo!

/mode rabarbaro on

Pace e bene.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Di solito rabarbaro schifa queste discussioni come odor d'ascella, ma oggi si prenderà un po' di libertà...
> 
> /mode rabarbaro off
> 
> ...


Amen :up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Di solito rabarbaro schifa queste discussioni come odor d'ascella, *ma oggi si prenderà un po' di libertà...
> 
> /mode rabarbaro off
> 
> ...


come detto più volte non è certo questo il punto, ma di di differenzazione del ruolo padre / madre.
che poi ci siano single, omo/etero, pastori tedeschi , lupe che i figli li abbiano cresciuti egregiamente nessuno lo mette in dubbio ...ma per conto mio , potendo scegliere per il futuro di un bambino sceglierei la via più semplice e "collaudata".
questo è .
con tutto il rispetto per chi certe discussioni le schifa


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come detto più volte non è certo questo il punto, ma di di differenzazione del ruolo padre / madre.
> che poi ci siano single, omo/etero, pastori tedeschi , lupe che i figli li abbiano cresciuti egregiamente nessuno lo mette in dubbio ...ma per conto mio , potendo scegliere per il futuro di un bambino sceglierei la via più semplice e "collaudata".
> questo è .
> con tutto il rispetto per chi certe discussioni le schifa


Allora ieri a teatro ho visto due uomini giovani con un bambino e subito per un attimo mi sono detto, che siano una coppia gay con figlio adottivo?

E mi sono chiesto ma quando questo bambino maschio cresce con due maschi che cazzo chiederà a loro della femminilità...

Quando porco cazzo
in genere da quel che mi ricordo da piccolo
al mare
chiedevi perchè la mamma è fatta in un certo modo tutta tonda e curve e papi in un altro...

A sua volta allora questo bambino verrà educato alla cultura e la natura omosessuale?

Oppure che ne so...sono il prof di scuola...
e tuono voglio parlare con lamamma...

E viene uno e io gli chiedo ah lei è il padre?
Viene l'altro e gli chiedo ah lei è lo zio?

Poi fantasticavo su tutti le cose anagrafiche...
e i vari questionari 

Composizione del nucleo famigliare...
Lavoro del padre
Lavoro della madre

E poi al bambino verrà chiesto se lui è d'accordo di venire allevato ed educato o da due donne o da due uomini?

Cioè perchè per esempio io da bambino, se mi dicevano avrai due mamme, mi sarei impiccato eh?
Avevo un odio così viscerale verso ciò che era femminile....che non so...

L'unica donna che amavo alla follia, mi ricordo era la mia maestra di scuola...
Ma neppure lei riusciva a piegarmi al suo volere...


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto per chi certe discussioni le schifa


Egli è reciproco.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> i bambini sono tutt'altro che avidi e spesso devono accontentarsi di genitori bel lontani dal saper affrontare il loro ruolo .ma si accontentano
> poi la loro non è ignoranza ma non conoscenza visto che sono un po' libri bianchi con una vita ancora da scrivere .
> ma poi che senso ha parlare "dell 'ignoranza dei bambini" è un po' come dargli degli impediti fisici quando ancora non camminano:singleeye:


Se come al solito fai di tutto per trovare di che offenderti, fai pure. Io non ho offeso nessuno


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se come al solito fai di tutto per trovare di che offenderti, fai pure. Io non ho offeso nessuno


non mi sono offesa, purtroppo non sono più bambina


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Di solito rabarbaro schifa queste discussioni come odor d'ascella, ma oggi si prenderà un po' di libertà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu vai a rimestare nel torbido  di una vallata oscura e puzzolente,dove scorrazzano lonze sorcate e cagnacci con tre prepuzi.
Ma il grido di dolore che proviene dai sepolcri degli avi ancora intrisi dei sani prisci mores,e' destinato a disperdersi nei buchi neri dell'ignavia e della omostatica omosincrasia omopocofobica.
Oggi un politico non puo' nemmeno sognarsi di dissentire sul fatto che sia cervellotico pensare di accoppiare su un pezzo di carta bollato e controfirmato due persone dello stesso sesso,che gli cambiano ministero.
Buono a sapersi se uno vuol cambiare ufficio,male a sapersi dal momento che cio' puo' significare una cosa sola.
Che ormai la repubblica e' fondata sul buco del culo (ovviamente rotto).
Con tutto il rispetto per la repubblica,e per i buchi aggiustati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Di solito rabarbaro schifa queste discussioni come odor d'ascella, ma oggi si prenderà un po' di libertà...
> 
> Pace e bene.


Bel pensiero. Solo che, per chi non ha nulla da mangiare, anche la sbobba è già qualcosa.
Poi si può lavorare sulla qualità della mensa, per tutti.
Perchè alla base di un distinguo c'è sempre un'etichetta e se pure provi a toglierla resta il segno della colla.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Ve lo ricordate vero che chi è omosessuale ha avuto un papà e una mamma? Lo sapete che esistono famiglie composte in modo vario e bambini e adulti non si stupiscono di niente?


----------



## Eretteo (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate vero che chi è omosessuale ha avuto un papà e una mamma?


Questa e' veramente una rivelazione.
Non sia mai che qualcuno si convinca che gli omosessuali si riproducono per gemmazione.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bel pensiero. Solo che, per chi non ha nulla da mangiare, anche la sbobba è già qualcosa.
> Poi si può lavorare sulla qualità della mensa, per tutti.
> Perchè alla base di un distinguo c'è sempre un'etichetta e se pure provi a toglierla resta il segno della colla.


Non vedo alcuno morire d'inedia, e sono convinto che mangiare segatura non dìa nutrimento, se non sei una tèrmite.
Perchè alla base di un distinguo c'è una differenza e per toglierla non basta appiccicarci la stessa etichetta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non vedo alcuno morire d'inedia, e sono convinto che mangiare segatura non dìa nutrimento, se non sei una tèrmite.
> Perchè alla base di un distinguo c'è una differenza e per toglierla non basta appiccicarci la stessa etichetta.


Tu non lo vedi ma c'è. In questo momento è molto probabile che ad una persona venga negato il diritto a conoscere lo stato di salute di chi vive con lui, per dirne una. Oppure gli venga negato il diritto di decidere per un funerale. O venga buttato fuori di casa perchè non può subentrare ad un contratto d'affitto. Tutte cose simpaticissime che rientrano nella sbobba.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu non lo vedi ma c'è. In questo momento è molto probabile che ad una persona venga negato il diritto a conoscere lo stato di salute di chi vive con lui, per dirne una. Oppure gli venga negato il diritto di decidere per un funerale. O venga buttato fuori di casa perchè non può subentrare ad un contratto d'affitto. Tutte cose simpaticissime che rientrano nella sbobba.


Già, come voler comprare una macchina solo per averne l'ambìto arbre magique alla vaniglia...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Al di là delle opinioni e soprattutto dal "sentire" personale credo che ci siano delle questioni da considerare. La prima è che il matrimonio è considerato sempre meno desiderabile e che sono veramente le coppie etero che scelgono di non sposarsi ma che vorrebbero avere alcuni diritti delle coppie sposate, come il subentro nell'affitto (o negli USA l'assistenza sanitaria) senza gli oneri, come gli obblighi reciproci, dopo la fine del matrimonio. Quindi una revisione della legislazione è nell'interesse di tanti. Il chiedere un matrimonio per omosessuali fa evidenziare i problemi e le contraddizioni dei matrimoni etero che qualcuno, che magari tradisce, però non vuole riconoscere. Questo spiega alcune opposizioni non argomentate. Oltre a questo vi è la paura dell'omosessualità che hanno molti uomini e che non riesco a capire. Ho conosciuto lesbiche simpaticissime e altre insopportabili ma non le ho mai sentite come una minaccia in alcun senso neanche quando ci hanno provato, mentre so di ragazzi che in situazioni analoghe hanno provato profondo disagio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già, come voler comprare una macchina solo per averne l'ambìto arbre magique alla vaniglia...


La macchina è il diritto di famiglia, una cosa complessa. O ne sei dentro o ne stai fuori. Non si possono basare i diritti di una persona sulle sue abitudini sessuali, non è pensabile.
Allora si dovrebbe introdurre una nuova figura nel diritto di famiglia, prescindendo da queste. Ma è una cosa estremamente complessa. Quindi resta la possibilità dell'unione civile, subito, per chi la vuole.
Puoi che la legislazione sull'unione civile DEBBA essere rivista perchè è arcaica... te lo appoggio e sottoscrivo.
Ma intanto diamo modo a tutti i cittadini in questo paese di avere gli stessi diritti, se lo desiderano.
Visto che, tra le altre cose, lo stanno chiedendo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La macchina è il diritto di famiglia, una cosa complessa. O ne sei dentro o ne stai fuori. Non si possono basare i diritti di una persona sulle sue abitudini sessuali, non è pensabile.
> Allora si dovrebbe introdurre una nuova figura nel diritto di famiglia, prescindendo da queste. Ma è una cosa estremamente complessa. Quindi resta la possibilità dell'unione civile, subito, per chi la vuole.
> Puoi che la legislazione sull'unione civile DEBBA essere rivista perchè è arcaica... te lo appoggio e sottoscrivo.
> Ma intanto diamo modo a tutti i cittadini in questo paese di avere gli stessi diritti, se lo desiderano.
> Visto che, tra le altre cose, lo stanno chiedendo.


E' questo che, come dicevo, crea problemi perché mettere mano al diritto di famiglia, che si era aspettato anche troppo a riformare, con conseguente inadeguatezza alle condizioni che si sono ben presto verificate, è un impegno che crea contrasti tra le diverse posizioni ideologiche e politiche.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La macchina è il diritto di famiglia, una cosa complessa. O ne sei dentro o ne stai fuori. Non si possono basare i diritti di una persona sulle sue abitudini sessuali, non è pensabile.
> Allora si dovrebbe introdurre una nuova figura nel diritto di famiglia, prescindendo da queste. Ma è una cosa estremamente complessa. Quindi resta la possibilità dell'unione civile, subito, per chi la vuole.
> Puoi che la legislazione sull'unione civile DEBBA essere rivista perchè è arcaica... te lo appoggio e sottoscrivo.
> Ma intanto diamo modo a tutti i cittadini in questo paese di avere gli stessi diritti, se lo desiderano.
> Visto che, tra le altre cose, lo stanno chiedendo.


Convengo sul fatto che faccenda sia complessa, proprio questo istanze legittime non andrebbero liquidate con risposte inadeguate, anche se richieste.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate vero che chi è omosessuale ha avuto un papà e una mamma? Lo sapete che esistono famiglie composte in modo vario e bambini e adulti non si stupiscono di niente?


non so più come dirlo.
nella naturalezza della vita tutto è possibile e sicuramente omosessuali e single hanno fatto meglio di etero...
ma se ragiono in termini "ideali"  di scelta la priorità è il bambino e ciò che di meglio posso dargli.
in teoria


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so più come dirlo.
> nella naturalezza della vita tutto è possibile e sicuramente omosessuali e single hanno fatto meglio di etero...
> ma se ragiono in termini "ideali"  di scelta la priorità è il bambino e ciò che di meglio posso dargli.
> in teoria


In termini ideali. La legge dà ordine al reale, non chiede un adeguamento all'ideale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questo che, come dicevo, crea problemi perché mettere mano al diritto di famiglia, che si era aspettato anche troppo a riformare, con conseguente inadeguatezza alle condizioni che si sono ben presto verificate, è un impegno che crea contrasti tra le diverse posizioni ideologiche e politiche.


Io la vedo così: ci sono 3 possibilità.
1) Si mette una 'pezza' per accontentare gli omosessuali, creando una figura che abbia parte dei diritti, e questo si può realizzare rapidamente e con meno attrito da parte di chi (e sono tanti) sostiene che l'unione omosessuale sia contro natura o nella migliore delle ipotesi pensa che NON SIA QUESTO IL PROBLEMA DA RISOLVERE ORA(come se si risolvesse altro in alternativa)

Solo che si rischia che la pezza resti tale e sia peggio del buco da andare a coprire.


2) Si rivede tutto il diritto di famiglia (una roba che ci arriva da prima del cattolicesimo, non aggiungo altro) per creare diverse forme di unione alle quali si possa aderire prescindendo dalle preferenze sessuali, oltretutto tenendo conto di dover lasciare la possibilità a chi è attualmente sposato di rivedere la sua unione(non oso pensare cosa possa succedere, pensando solo alle cause in corso per divorzio o successione...)
Forse ci arriviamo in una trentina d'anni, *se* si decide di farlo.

3) si danno gli stessi diritti/doveri attuali a tutti ADESSO(siamo già nel terzo millennio, mi parrebbe ora) senza dover pagare migliaia di euro di assistenza legale ogni volta che uno si soffia il naso  e si parte con il punto 2. Se a qualcuno non sta bene il matrimonio, esistono comunque degli atti legali che danno una serie di diritti e tutele, SE uno ha soldi, si informa e ci pensa per tempo. Però si torna al punto 1.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io la vedo così: ci sono 3 possibilità.
> 1) Si mette una 'pezza' per accontentare gli omosessuali, creando una figura che abbia parte dei diritti, e questo si può realizzare rapidamente e con meno attrito da parte di chi (e sono tanti) sostiene che l'unione omosessuale sia contro natura o nella migliore delle ipotesi pensa che NON SIA QUESTO IL PROBLEMA DA RISOLVERE ORA(come se si risolvesse altro in alternativa)
> 
> Solo che si rischia che la pezza resti tale e sia peggio del buco da andare a coprire.
> ...


I DICO sarebbe stata una soluzione. Ora basterebbe modificare la legge rispetto ai matrimoni civili in pochi aspetti patrimoniali. Già ora il regime di comunione o separazione dei beni è contorto. Credo che il vero nodo sia questo. Infatti la destra non fa che parlare dei "poveri padri separati" mentre credo che pensi solo ai "poveri silvio" e che sia interessata appunto a difendere i patrimoni. Mentre la sinistra, oltre agli ideali di uguaglianza, deve difendere chi, senza tutele, si troverebbe abbandonata con i figli a carico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I DICO sarebbe stata una soluzione. Ora basterebbe modificare la legge rispetto ai matrimoni civili in pochi aspetti patrimoniali. Già ora il regime di comunione o separazione dei beni è contorto. Credo che il vero nodo sia questo. Infatti la destra non fa che parlare dei "poveri padri separati" mentre credo che pensi solo ai "poveri silvio" e che sia interessata appunto a difendere i patrimoni. Mentre la sinistra, oltre agli ideali di uguaglianza, deve difendere chi, senza tutele, si troverebbe abbandonata con i figli a carico.


Ecco, appunto. Erano una pezza... discreta ma una pezza. Se si pensa all'origine della pezza... avevano fatto anche un bello sforzo di laicità. E non si è voluta fare neanche quella. Sembrava che si volesse togliere qualcosa a qualcuno. Ma siamo nel paese in cui si migra per la procreazione assistita, pur nella sacralità del matrimonio, figuriamoci.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto. Erano una pezza... discreta ma una pezza. Se si pensa all'origine della pezza... avevano fatto anche un bello sforzo di laicità. E non si è voluta fare neanche quella. Sembrava che si volesse togliere qualcosa a qualcuno. Ma siamo nel paese in cui *si migra per la procreazione assistita*, pur nella sacralità del matrimonio, figuriamoci.


Il referendum non ha raggiunto il quorum :unhappy:


----------

